# Men'Thar-The Lost Patriarch



## DralonXitz (Jul 22, 2004)

*"In the Endless City,
Where the minstrels sing,
A hero will bring forth,
A Once Forgotten King.

In numbers they will travel
Totaling just Five
Through war they will bring proof,
That he is still alive.

The blade shall be redone,
The warrior will soon see,
His past is now his present,
No longer History…”

201 Years ago, the Golden Prophecy
*

Is is a warm, bright day in the city of Skyrium.  The endless river of towers and citadel's overwhelm your eyes, color bursting everywhere.  It is a happy day today, the birthday of Arch-Mage Brima, a national Holiday.  But rather than celebrate, here you find yourselves, alone in a silent plaza, waiting for someone, or something that summoned you here.  

Around you are tall statues of ancient mages, the greatest wizards in the history of Men'Thar.  And before you sits the fabled golden Citadel of Chazrael, the most prestigous study of magic in the world, and also the home of the most comprehensive record of the world of Men'Thar, with ancient manuscripts in the highest shelfs that date thousands of years back.  You were all sent here by the same method, a dark, cloaked messenger told you that it was urgent you come to Skyrium immediatly.  But why?

(Please describe what your characters are doing)


----------



## taitzu52 (Jul 22, 2004)

Roadweary and confused, Thromgril arrives at the square.  He takes a few moments to inspect the statues and their inscriptions, trying to find some clue to his mysterious summoning.  Finding few answers, he tears off the last remaining chunk off of the turkey leg that he had purchased from a streetside vendor on his way from the city gates.  He then proceeds to flop down in front of the most interesting statue that strikes him, and passes out.  Waiting.


----------



## Vendetta (Jul 23, 2004)

"Zervakdras moi pa tal!"  The thin sea elf curses  in his native language at one of the statues rising up before him.  Jealousy rages inside of him as his eyes take in the surrounding area.  "Obviously, some cruel hoax brings me here!" Zar-Vroxiar thinks to himself sourly as he looks up at the citadel and the wealth of knowlege and magic held within.  20 years ago, he might have defaced one or all of these statues with some spell, but today, a calmer elf stands scowling at the magnificent statues.  "No, who would know of my past _here_?"  He mutters to himself. 

A loud, rumbling snore interupts Zar's moment of humiliation.  The dwarf rolls over and settles into another, more comfortable possition that *doesn't * have a large axe under him.  Zar considers wiping his boots off on the dwarf but decides it's not worth the effort, considering his boots are not really dusty or dirty.  

Zar turns again to face the Citadel as hatefilled thoughts turn to "what could have been" had he not been forced to leave his own school of magic.


----------



## ferretguy (Jul 23, 2004)

Ackalon enters the plaza, amazed at the quietness of the area compared to the rest of the crowded city. Drinking from the fine brandy he had purchased with the taverns owners own money brought a smile to his face,along with the warm sensation down his throat. He looks at the elf, _hmm a sea elf...looks a little upset...interesting..._ and the sleeping dwarf _typical...if there isn't blood to be spilt or ale to be drunk asleep is were you'll find a dwarf.._ He wanders the plaza a bit lifting the small bottle in salute to the elf as he passes by to find a little shade while waiting for the reason he was summoned here..._It'd better be good...there's lots of rich houses cryin' out for a little explorin..._


----------



## Vendetta (Jul 23, 2004)

Zar hadn't noticed the half elf arriving at first but now that he did, he could feel his temper rising again.  _"Damn half breed._ He thought to himself, noticing the distinctly elven and human features on the newest arrival.  "_The Dwarf, now a half elf... I'm guessing these fellows also received a missive similar to the one I have.  What sort of gathering is this?_

The sea elf thinks to himself, not staring at the half elf.  He'd only just arrived at this city after losing his last group and already he'd been contacted by some mysterious means.  What was going on?  He'd been in enough adventuring parties around the face of Man'Thar to stop him from asking too many questions.  But he'd never been "summoned" in quite a fashion as this. 

As his thoughts churned, his eyes drifted again to the citadel.  "_Of course!  Wizards there are bringing us together for some reason, some mission of the most 'dire importance'.  The importance is, of course, relative.  But... if wizards be behind this, what need of me?  Perhaps this is too dangerous for me.  Maybe I should walk away now._

Zar thought some more.  How could he walk away now.  If he were right, then here would be an opportunity to get in the good graces of an excellent haven of magical learning... no matter what, he could not turn down that chance.

...now, if he could just figure out what purpose the two fools with him would serve...


----------



## deadestdai (Jul 25, 2004)

The messanger had not come to Skarsus directly, instead addressing the lad's Sergeant who all too swiftly ordered that Skarsus do as he was bade and leave immediately  (Strangers were usually not trusted on the Borderlands.). 

A little confused and all too eager to see new lands, Skarsus saddled up Palientha and rode off onto Skyrium following the directions given on the message.

Two weeks later and a little travel worn and dusty, the young horseman arrived at the largest gathering of people he had ever seen. Quite overcome by the immensity of the city, Skarsus lost himself along it's streets more than twice before he finally began to make a concerted effort to get to his destination without any more mishaps. 

Eventually the golden citedal was before him and he dismounted and tied Palientha off at a convenient statue "leg". Compared to the rest of the city, This area was not so full of the hussle and bustle of merchants and common folk going about their daily business. Here, there were fewer folks going to and from the Citadel, mostly well-to-do types and scholars. Except that is, for the scattered few just standing about at the foot of the stairs. The snoring dwarf caused a small smile to alight upon his features, the swarthy looking man-elf seemed..... And the other! He had never seen the like. An elf he seemed, but, different. (And a little angry looking too.) 

Skarsus decided it best to just stand with Palientha and see what unfolded from all this. He hoped whoever he was to meet would turn up soon, he was rather hungry and was tired of eating rations.


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 25, 2004)

The clatter of hooved feet and the rattle of wheels draws your attention towards a wagon, a dwarf sitting at the reins, pulled by two stout mules.  Slowing to a stop before one of the great statues, the dwarf shuffles down from the front of the wagon.

Looking like someone just out of the forge, the dwarf takes a look around the plaza, patting one of the mules on the head, he takes a moment to inspect a few of the large statues, giving a nod of proper craftsmanship, and then looks about to the collection of others gathered there.  _What do we 'ave here then?  Let's see a half-elf, one of the horsemen of mier, a sea elf, 'aven't seen one of them in years, and over there, by me beard, it's another dwarf, but he doesn't be seemin' so keen on his own beard.  What'n's the reason we all been brought here, guess we'll be findin' out soon enough._


----------



## DralonXitz (Jul 25, 2004)

As the 5 men stand there, all with their various looks, the massive arched doors of the Golden Citadel slowly open, a loud crackling sound emitting through the silent plaza as a small figure, small compared to the door at least emerges, slowly crossing the long marble bridge towards you.

About 2 minutes later, he comes fully into view.  A medium sized man, a Human from the looks, garbed in a pure purple robe with a large red cross emblazoned on his chest.  Long blonde hair flows down his shoulders, with a golden ring on his left hand.  As he enters the Plaza, he stands in the center, about an equal distance from all of you as he slowly glances around, his blue eyes sharply examining each man.  As he lays eyes on the sleeping dwarf, he softly chuckles and begins speaking.

*"Greetings all!  You have come from far and wide, from various races and walks of life.  Two Dwarves, a Human, a Half-Elf, and even a legendary Sea-Elf, all gather together in the mighty realm of Skyrium.  You may have your diffrences now, but I tell you, eventually you will come to respect one another, that I can assure you.  Now if you will follow me inside, I shall explain everything to you."*

With that, the Wizard turns and begins to hastily walk back across the bridge towards the massive citadel.


----------



## Vendetta (Jul 26, 2004)

Zar-Vroxia eyes the wizard as he walks across the bridge from the citadel.  His keen eyes take in every aspect of the man from the kind of footwear he has to the lay of his hair.  What secrets did this man know?  What powers of magic were at his command?  

Zar also eyed his “companions” suspiciously as the wizard spoke of them.  “Respect” the man had said.  Zar doubted it.  How could he respect a _Dwarf_?  Some Dwarven structures, sure.  They were masters at working stone.  But Dwarves were crude, uncouth, stubborn, and grouchy.  And those were their good qualities.  From the Dwarves that he had known, it seemed that flatulence was among one of their most respected traits, falling just behind drunkenness and just before other kinds of debaucheries. 

Worse than a Dwarf, there was a human.  Why a human?  Why, even the Gods did not deem humans worthy creatures, granting them such short life spans.  What contribution could any being make in just thirty or so adult years?

At least the half-breed had Elven blood, redeeming him some.  But, this particular human-elf looked a shady sort, not to be trusted.

_“Oh, Zar, do not condemn them who were not gifted enough to be born as you, with full Elvish blood in their veins.  They may yet prove to be worthy in their own way.”_ He thought to himself as the wizard finished up his speech.  Without waiting for the others, Zar walked boldly after the wizard and into the citadel.


----------



## ferretguy (Jul 26, 2004)

Finishing off his brandy, and looking at the new ones gathered in the square, Ackalon thought to himself _Well quite a merry gathering, a grumpy elf, horseman, smith and a dirty dwarf..guess I'll be finding out some answers soon.Knowing wizards he'll have come up with some "destiny" that we have...Hells destiny better pay well._ Shaking the dust from his cloak he stands and walks to the bridge where the wizard is quickly moving across. Along the way if the dwarf is asleep, he prods him with his foot to awaken him.


----------



## deadestdai (Jul 26, 2004)

Ever impressed by the sights of Skyrium, Skarsus barely realised he had at once obeyed the robe'd man's request, untying Palientha's reigns and walking her in after the angry looking sea elf and the shady elf-man.


----------



## taitzu52 (Jul 26, 2004)

Thromgril dreamt.  At first, like many of his dreams, he was with his father in the mines, happily working.  It as just after lunch, and the smell of the meat pies that she had brought them still clung to his beard.  As he and his father worked in tandem to break a large rock, his father stopped suddenly and looked down the shaft.  Thromgril heard a rumbling, like the sound of rushing water, and the air became dank.  In an instant, a flood of red burst forth from the mine, hitting his father and sending him barreling down the shaft, screaming Thromgril's name.  Then, young Thromgril was up to his mouth in gore.  Blood filled the cavern, carrying him away.  All before his eyes was crimson.

Then, his ears were filled with the sounds of battle.  Voices cried, some he knew, some were the foul tongues of orc.  The noise of metal crashing into metal, and the gurgling of the death rattle rang in his ears.  He could feel a burning in his chest, he was panting, sweating, pushing his body to the limit.  His vision cleared and he was holding a mighty axe in either hand, cleaving it into whoever stood before him.  He alone stood in battle, upon a mountain of bodies he was raised.  He brought his axe down upon the Great Uruk, splitting him asunder, and he fell into a silent heap.

The field was empty, only Thromgril stood, gasping for breath, covered in gristle and blood.  He looked at his feet and then up towards the horizon.  Bodies were everywhere.  As far as the eye could see was death.  Dwarves, men, elves, orcs, and other even more fell beasts.  Alas it all came rushing back to him in the wake of his blind fury:  he had killed them all.  Friend and foe, orc and clansmen, he saw all of their faces as he struck them down.  Their doom was Thromgril.
He drew up all the air into his lungs that the stench of the battlefield would allow him to draw, ready to let out a scream of anguish, and then......



			
				ferretguy said:
			
		

> Along the way if the dwarf is asleep, he prods him with his foot to awaken him.




Thromgril gently sits up, the greataxe that doubles as his pillow on the ground at his side.  He blinks his eyes and squints as he looks around.  Seeing the young half elf looking down at him he says, "Well, it's about time someone showed up. It was a long walk for me, you know.  Who's he?"  Thromgril points at the man in with the red cross.  "Well it's obvious I missed something.  Are we following him?"  Thromgril gets up, heaves his axe over his shoulder, and follows the strange party.  Absentmindedly, he tosses away the turkey leg , not noticing the red marks in his palm that had bitten into his flesh in his sleep as he held it, remembering nothing of his dream.


----------



## ferretguy (Jul 27, 2004)

Nodding towards the wizard who is quickly moving across the bridge Ackalon smiles Aye 'tis about time...although who he is and what this is about seems still to be stated, didn't miss anything except for the horseman and smith showing up though.


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 27, 2004)

Derrik whistles and his mules follow him, pulling the covered wagon through the gates.  Smiling as he is probably passed by most of the summoned people, except perhaps the sea-elf, he thinks to himself _that elf there sure has some issues with people, prolly not sure of himself is all._  Approaching the other dwarf he offers a hearty clasp of a handshake, "greetings friend, it warms me heart to see kinfolk amongst these people.  The name's Derrik Forgehammer, what do you call yerself?"


----------



## taitzu52 (Jul 27, 2004)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Approaching the other dwarf he offers a hearty clasp of a handshake, "greetings friend, it warms me heart to see kinfolk amongst these people.  The name's Derrik Forgehammer, what do you call yerself?"




Thromgril fingers his beard with a slight hesitation, a look that could have been suspicion, or even shame, crosses his eyes.  Then, as if it were nothing, he tosses his axe onto his left shoulder and grasps Derrik full in the forearm and says, "Well met, master of the Forge."  With a strangely possessed look on his face, he replies, "I am Thromgril Ruukenschlager, last of my line.  Indeed, I am a dangerous fellow to call kin.",  knowing that Derrik would not recognize Ruukenschlager as a proper Dwarven clan name.
Not being one equipped for a protracted conversation, Thromgril then heaves his axe back over his right shoulder and proceeds to follow the strange bedfellows through the gate.


----------



## DralonXitz (Jul 27, 2004)

About 4 minutes later, the 5 heroes enter the massive Citadel, and the Golden Gates close behind you.  As you follow the mage, you pass massive 500 Foot Bookcases, rooms larger than entire cities, and hundreds of mages traversing the area.  Golden Plaques in every language title the tome sections, everything from "Elemental Conjuration" to "Ancient Elvish Transmutation", each specific subject filled with tens of thousands of books dedicated solely to it.  Through huge archways, massive statues, and suits of armor you pass, before finally coming to a stop, outside of a small door, with a plaque that reads, "Kaelfor Tallenhim".  The mage pulls out a small key and opens the door, letting you inside.

Inside is a small room, much quieter and peaceful than any other seen yet.  In the middle in a cherrywood desk, with a few scrolls and open books on it.  Behind the desk is a large bookshelf, filled to the brim with all kinds of books, a few hundred in all.  The mage sits down behind the desk and gestures to you all to sit down at the 5 perfectly arranged chairs near the entrance.  

*"Thank you all very much for coming all the way to Skyrium.  I realize how unusual it may have been, having cloaked messengers coming to you and all, but we must all conduct business in our own ways, you know."*

The mage shuffles in his chair a bit and pulls out a long pipe, filled with tobacco, and flicks his fingers, instantly igniting it.  He takes a long drag on the pipe and blows it into the air, forming it into the shape of a moon as he slides an old book towards him, very dusty, and flips a few pages before coming to what he was looking for.

*"But enough with formalities.  We must attend to the business at hand.  Are any of you familiar with the ancient kingdom of Amun, Realm of the Golden Dragonlords?"*


----------



## Vendetta (Jul 28, 2004)

Stepping forward more to gaze into the book, Zar-Vroxiar replies, "“Only what everyone knows;  a nearly perfect kingdom conquered over a millennia ago by the Goblins of Skelandgrief, and a few tall tales of the Dragonknights of Amun.  I've not studied much of the distant pasts of these lands above the sea."  Unable to read the text from his vantage point, Zar then scans the room for any signs of items or books about "The Golden Dragonrealm."  Absently, Zar's gray eyes turn back to the wizard.  "What is it that we ought know?"


----------



## DralonXitz (Jul 28, 2004)

The mage softly chuckles and looks up at the Sea-Elf, noticing his keen curiosity in the massive amount of Knowledge contained in this room alone.  He looks down at the book and thinks to himself, _"Naturally, the Elf is anxious to answer..."_

*"Very good my Sea-Elven friend, very good.  Yes that is correct, over a millenia ago they were conquered by the Goblins.  Since then, they have seeminly dissapered from the face of Men'Thar, the Amunians that is."*

The mage leans back in his chair a little bit, as the sparkle in his eyes fade, giving birth to a more dark, serious tone.

*"It has come to my attention that the current Chieftain of Skelandgrief has found something powerful, very powerful, something that alone could crumble the walls of Skyrium.  An ancient device of Sea-Elven creation that I believe you know about Zar, for it was your direct ancestors who created it...*

*"The Sceptre of The Sea Dragon, the only thing with enough power to wake the fierce Dragon of Aquaria from it's 10,000 year slumber."*


----------



## Vendetta (Jul 28, 2004)

For a moment, Zar-Vroxiar is taken back and visibly shaken... but only for a moment.  He instantly regains his composure.  ((OOC:  He will attempt to *Bluff*, though his bonus is +0, so it likely fails, which is why he is visibly shaken for a moment))  Zar looks to each face in the room from the corner of his eye before smirking as he looks back to the wizard.  

"Naturally, you believe that I know something of the Scepter, which is why you have chosen me for this little 'meeting', yes?"  Zar says as he steps toward the wizard.  "Ten thousand years is an aweful long time... but not nearly long enough, given the circumstances.  What is it that you want from me, wizard?  To guide this troupe in a vain hope to recover the scepter?"


----------



## DralonXitz (Jul 28, 2004)

The wizard looks down for a moment, puffing on his pipe as he looks up at the cocky Sea-Elf and replies, *"Actually no, I had just heard you knew a little about Magic, and they needed a mage and all, I had planned on letting the Human lead, he's got a Horse and all."*


----------



## ferretguy (Jul 28, 2004)

Ackalon stiffles a chuckle as he notes the cockiness of the young(?)sea-elf and the crestfallen look after the human wizards remarks. "So this here Chieftan has this artifact and you want us to get it...no big deal...of course whats in it for us? And if its such a threat why not use some of the powerfull mages and warriors here to get it?


----------



## DralonXitz (Jul 28, 2004)

ferretguy said:
			
		

> Ackalon stiffles a chuckle as he notes the cockiness of the young(?)sea-elf and the crestfallen look after the human wizards remarks. "So this here Chieftan has this artifact and you want us to get it...no big deal...of course whats in it for us? And if its such a threat why not use some of the powerfull mages and warriors here to get it?




Taking another long drag on his pipe, the mage brushes his hair back and looks at the Half-Elf, *"Please my friend, allow me to finish.  Yes, the Order of Chazrael, the Nation of Ultimia for that matter, needs this Sceptre, in order to keep Men'Thar safe.  But even Arch-Mage Brima himself could not retrieve the Sceptre, even the Order of the 8 could not.  For as long as the eternal enemy of Skelandgrief remains in hiding, they are Invulnerable.  No force, on Men'Thar or the Nexus can slay the Chieftain as long as Amun remains fallen.  But that could change, and that is why I need your help.  If you agree to assist me, no, assist Men'Thar, I shall explain more."*


----------



## deadestdai (Jul 28, 2004)

DralonXitz said:
			
		

> The wizard looks down for a moment, puffing on his pipe as he looks up at the cocky Sea-Elf and replies, *"Actually no, I had just heard you knew a little about Magic, and they needed a mage and all, I had planned on letting the Human lead, he's got a Horse and all."*





Throughout the walk to the wizard's room Skarsus had been engrossed in all the sights and fascinating curiosities taht any Borderlands lad could imagine. Books upon books and Skarsus couldn't even hope to read a single one. (Not that he could hardly read all that well at all in the first place.) But he was sure they had the prettiest pictures. 

Once inside, with Palientha safely tied to the kind dwarf's cart, He tried his best to take in all that the wizard had to say. He seemed important and was obviously the person who had sent for the young rider. The angry elf and the wizard fenced with words for a small moment then Skarsus heard the wizard's plan, that "he" was to lead the group in a quest to find some majick stick. Sceptre. Umm. Majick sceptre. 

The young warrior stood, Gladly I woud undertake your quest Sir Wizard. He said followed with a clumbsy bow. And suddenly aware that probably all eyes were on his person, he hurridly sat down again, hands in his lap.


----------



## Vendetta (Jul 28, 2004)

"Of course, how silly of me," Zar-Vroxiar says in mock surprize, "He has a *horse*!  Why didn't I see that?  And how silly of me to think that it might have been my special knowledge of the Scepter that you might be seeking when, of course, it is my talent in magic that is really what you seek.  Again, I was silly and a wee bit foolish, I must admit, to think that someone here must have more knowledge of the magical arts than myself."  Zar turns away, anger apparent on his face.  

With his back to the group, Zar begins to speak again in a low, acid-filled voice.  "Ware, wizard, half-breed, and the rest of you lot, do not mock me."  Zar turns slowly to face the group.  "Now, speak your part, wizard, and quit playing games.  If the Chieftan is so powerful, how then could even the charge of the human's magical cow recover the scepter from him?


----------



## DralonXitz (Jul 28, 2004)

The mage laughs softly at the angry Elf as he scoots into his desk, reading at the book spread over the table.

*"He cannot.  Now listen.  As I said, as long as Amun is fallen, Skelandgrief is invincible, for no Kingdom in the world has as much hatred towards any entity as Amun has towards Skelandgrief.  They alone would have the power to slay the Chieftain.  But of course, everyone knows they are long gone."

"At least that's what they would like us to believe..."

The wizard pushes the book over to the Sea-Elf, stretching back as he retracts his hand.  On the book's dusty pages, a long stretch of Elvish text is written, in pure black ink, with a Cross emblazoned on the top.  The text reads basiclly, "The Amunians, long thought to be extinct, have been located my Lord, in an Old Church 200 Miles east of Argento, in a small town called Zakor.  I was shocked when I stumbled upon this knowledge, hearing it from a local bartender.  At first, I didn't believe it, until I entered the ancient building.  It was unbelievable, inside, a massive Golden Hall, filled with people, all moving silently, in Golden Robes, with huge Dragons across their chests.  The altars and stands around the rooms contained ancient suits of Armor, Lances, Artifacts that would be considered Priceless.  They also had a massive library, though I was not allowed inside, the view from the glass was amazing.  I have confirmed, through their leader, known as the Fallen Patriarch, that they are infact the last decendents of Amun.  Apparently, when the Goblins assaulted St. Pox, a small band of survivors escaped through a back entrance and fled to Mier, where they now live in Eternal Shame, doomed by their past."*


----------



## Vendetta (Jul 28, 2004)

"And...?"  The Sea Elf prompts at the end of the wizard's words, staring intently at the book.  "We are to go there?  Bring these people out of hiding?  Hunt them down and punish them for being cowards?  What?"  His impatience as obvious as his thirst for knowledge, Zar looks up, making eye contact with the wizard.


----------



## DralonXitz (Jul 28, 2004)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> "And...?"  The Sea Elf prompts at the end of the wizard's words, staring intently at the book.  "We are to go there?  Bring these people out of hiding?  Hunt them down and punish them for being cowards?  What?"  His impatience as obvious as his thirst for knowledge, Zar looks up, making eye contact with the wizard.




The Wizard slams the book shut and agrily looks at the Sea-Elf, his annoyance with him growing very high.

*"By the beard of Brima, do you not have any sense lad?  I brought you here because I heard you were quite a talented, wise, and disciplined mage.  But so far, all I see is a cocky little snot, who's arrogance is only surpassed by his stupidity."*

Looking at the Human, he calms down and speaks.

*"Sir, what I would request of you and your party, is that you travel to Zakor.  It is in your Homeland, so I assumed you would be best to lead.  We need you to find this Church, gain entry, by Legal means..."* as he eyes the Half-Elf,*And Convince these people to help us.  They will know entirely what must be done, as it has always been the way of Amunians to keep records very neat.  When you have accomplished this, you, and the Amunians, must take down The Chieftain of Skelandgrief, send his empire into hiding deep within the Earth, and Rebuild Amun forever.  This will be an arduous task, and you will face countless obsticuls.  But I trust you 5 shall be able to accomplish it.  And my Sea-Elf friend, I do apologize.  Take this as a token of my trust."*.  The mage reaches into his desk and pulls out a small package, tied with a golden string.

*"Take care of this my friend.  For one day, it shall save your life..."*

Next, he pulls out a small black box, jingling as he slides it over to the Human.

*"For you my friend, a set of shoes for your steed, mastercrafted by some of the Finest Elven smiths of the land.  I can assure you you will like the results"*(OOC: Horseshoes of Speed, Double the Speed of your Horse)

Next, he pulls out yet another package, tied as the Elves was, and slides it to the Half-Elf.

*"For you my friend, a Silk Vest, but with a Special Magic inside, a set of Lockpicks, that have been enchanted to assist you in picking any lock."*(OOC: The Vest of Escape.  When Worn by the PC, enchantment is activated, a set of Lockpicks are inside, +4 Bonus to Open Lock Checks when Used.  If 15 feet or more from vest, they lose their power until returned to the Vest.)

Next, he pulls out a small box, with a Dwarven Seal on the Outside.

*"For you, Thromgril, a Special Pair of Bracers, which will increase your chance of Surviving this Journey.  Use it Wisely."*(OOC: Bracers of Protection, +2 to Defense)

Finally, he removes a large, steel box, and slides it over to Derrik.

*"As the last token, this is for you.  A Pair of Enchanted Gauntlets, which will make you a fiercer foe in battle."*(OOC: Gauntlets of Ogre Power.  +2 to Strength when Both are worn.)

The Mage stands, and bows to all of you, showing much respect as he does.

*"Go now, my friends, and help make Men'Thar a Safe place again.  I give you the Blessings of Skyrium, and the Hope of all of Ultimia that you complete this journey."*


----------



## taitzu52 (Jul 28, 2004)

Thromgril plants the handle of his axe into the ground and kneels.  Those listening closely can hear him quietly say, "Finally, father, the gods have give me purpose to avenge ourselves against those goblin scum.".

He then stands up and bellows, "I, Thromgril, will serve this quest to it's end, or to whichever end finds me along the way.  I need no reward, just the promise of any surviving that Thromgil's name, and the tales of his deeds and death, shall be heard in Firebreath Hall!"



			
				DralonXitz said:
			
		

> Next, he pulls out a small box, with a Dwarven Seal on the Outside.
> 
> *"For you, Thromgril, a Special Amulet, which will increase your chance of Surviving this Journey.  Use it Wisely."*(OOC: Amulet of Natural Armor, +1 to Defense)
> [/b]




Thromgtil pulls a similar amulet out of his chain shirt and compares the two.   "Criminy!! It's just like the on that me Mum gave me!  Hey, Derrik, wanna swap?!!?",  he says with an eager look in his eyes.  *twinkle*

(OCC:  Sorry, DX.  Not being ungrateful, but I already have this baseball card!)


----------



## DralonXitz (Jul 28, 2004)

(OOC Sorry about that taitzu, if You check up there, I changed your gift to Bracers of Protection, +2 To Armor.)


----------



## taitzu52 (Jul 28, 2004)

DralonXitz said:
			
		

> (OOC Sorry about that taitzu, if You check up there, I changed your gift to Bracers of Protection, +2 To Armor.)




(OCC:  Hehe..alright, I'll just assume that it stacks with my armor, deflection...whatever.  Hey, you're the one doing the math anyways.  Sorry about that!  Thanks for bearing with me, players.)



			
				taitzu52 said:
			
		

> Thromgtil pulls a similar amulet out of his chain shirt and compares the two.   "Criminy!! It's just like the on that me Mum gave me!  Hey, Derrik, wanna swap?!!?",  he says with an eager look in his eyes.  *twinkle*




*Cough, cough*, "I mean, Derrik, do I smell like a swamp?"  You're thinking...yes.


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 28, 2004)

"Many thanks to you good sir, this is a most intriguing place indeed and I tale I shall do not to forget in this quest.  Thromgril you may do best to keep the gift chosen for you.  Lead the way Horseman of Mier, my cause follows you this day."  Taking the gauntlets from the steel box he slips them over his smooth hands and flexes his fingers, _a gift from the forge indeed._

Outside, Derrik will wait for the Horseman of Mier to come up to untie his horse and give a softly spoken word to the lad "do not fret lad, ye'll make a fine leader.  An don't be worry'n 'bout the sea-elf, he's just a might-bit unsure of himself as well, that's probably the reason fer his jumping at every word, tryin' to prove himself when nothing need to be proved."

[character sheet updated, history grows with the story ]


----------



## Vendetta (Jul 29, 2004)

Zar-Vroxiar returns the bow as he accepts the gift.  He makes no further comments as the wizard passes out the rest of the items to the others.  He places his gift in his Haversack as he watches each receive their gift.  As they leave, Zar turns, a smirk now on his face, and he strides confidently from the hall to the courtyard beyond where the Dwarf's wagon and the Human's horse are.  

Zar catches the eyes of the Dwarf and Human as they speak.  "I care not what you think of me, in fact, I encourage it.  I learned what I needed to know in there." 

Zar steps back and waits for all to come together.  "ЎϋhaÔlaám" Zar says as he begins the dweomer to summon forth a magical mount for him to ride.  He climbs up and looks to the Horseman of Mier and says, "What say you, Man?  What is the best route to your homeland?"


----------



## deadestdai (Jul 29, 2004)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> "Now, speak your part, wizard, and quit playing games.  If the Chieftan is so powerful, how then could even the charge of the human's magical cow recover the scepter from him?





((OOC: nice reference 'detta *smirks*))



> Next, he pulls out a small black box, jingling as he slides it over to the Human.
> "For you my friend, a set of shoes for your steed, mastercrafted by some of the Finest Elven smiths of the land. I can assure you you will like the results"(OOC: Horseshoes of Speed, Double the Speed of your Horse)




Skarsus blushed a little as he received the wizard's offering. It had been a long time since anyone had seen fit to gift him anything and he was not so used to owning much more than he carried. Carefully placing them in his pack so that he may find a smithy who could place them on Palientha, he nodded in thanks to the wizard and after the others had gotten what had been set aside for them, he bade the wizard well with promises of his dedication to the task at hand and went to untie his mount from the dwarf's cart.



			
				Ferrix said:
			
		

> "Lead the way Horseman of Mier, my cause follows you this day." Taking the gauntlets from the steel box he slips them over his smooth hands and flexes his fingers, a gift from the forge indeed.
> Outside, Derrik will wait for the Horseman of Mier to come up to untie his horse and give a softly spoken word to the lad "do not fret lad, ye'll make a fine leader. An don't be worry'n 'bout the sea-elf, he's just a might-bit unsure of himself as well, that's probably the reason fer his jumping at every word, tryin' to prove himself when nothing need to be proved."




Skarsus nodded sagely at Derrik's kind words and was about to reply when the sea elf rudely butted in. 







> "I care not what you think of me, in fact, I encourage it. I learned what I needed to know in there."



 A curiously coloured horse appeared out of a rainbow cloud, summoned Skarsus guessed, by the elf wizard. 







> "What say you, Man? What is the best route to your homeland?"




The Mier horseman darted a look and a smile towards his new dwarven friend and turned to reply The very same way I arrived, sir elf.

Where upon he swings into his saddle and, after making sure all are ready leads off back through the way they were lead into the Golden Citedal and then out of the city. 

(Once along the journey, Skarsus will ask if any in the party can aid him with mounting his new horseshoe's onto Palientha's hooves?)


----------



## Vendetta (Jul 29, 2004)

> ((OOC: nice reference 'detta *smirks*))



((OOC: Yes, I'd been dying to use it back on you since you decided to be a horseman ))

"Good.  Then lead on.  I am already provisioned.  I can only assume our companions are as well."  Zar says, looking back at everyone.  "But, perhaps a hastey stop at the local olde general shoppe might be wise.  With the Dwarf's wagon, additional supplies are much more viable."  With that, Zar manuevers his mount along side and a step back from the Horseman of Meir.


----------



## ferretguy (Jul 29, 2004)

> For you my friend, a Silk Vest, but with a Special Magic inside, a set of Lockpicks, that have been enchanted to assist you in picking any lock."(OOC: The Vest of Escape. When Worn by the PC, enchantment is activated, a set of Lockpicks are inside, +4 Bonus to Open Lock Checks when Used. If 15 feet or more from vest, they lose their power until returned to the Vest.)



As he shrugs the vest on Ackalon nodds "I'm sure these will come in handy...you've got yourself a thief"



> Good. Then lead on. I am already provisioned. I can only assume our companions are as well." Zar says, looking back at everyone. "But, perhaps a hastey stop at the local olde general shoppe might be wise. With the Dwarf's wagon, additional supplies are much more viable."




Sitting next to the dwarf on the wagon he turns to the human Hell  Man, while we get supplies for the journey as our 'mage' suggests why don't we go ahead and get your horse shoed for the journey?


----------



## taitzu52 (Jul 29, 2004)

"Aye, provisions!",  Thromgril blurts out.    "Rations would called for, aye, but let us get some more of those beautifully roasted meats for the first few days, eh?", he says, pointing towards end of the plaza where signs of the festival are still apparent.  "You have room in that wagon for me too, don't ya, Derrik?


----------



## ferretguy (Jul 30, 2004)

Not to worry my axe wielding friend, I'll be out of this wagon soon as we get to the Inn of the Spirited Wench (and that she was...) where my horse is stabled...at least I hope so Ackalon smiles. Besides this wood is really chaffiing in long voyages.


----------



## DralonXitz (Jul 31, 2004)

(OOC: Ok guys, I have some bad news.  Due to a sudden development, I have to leave to Wyoming for a week, from Today until next Sunday.  I hate to do this, but it is urgent that I go.  I assure you, the moment I return my PbP games will be back in their usual fast swing.  Once again, apologies.)


----------



## deadestdai (Aug 1, 2004)

DralonXitz said:
			
		

> (OOC: Ok guys, I have some bad news.  Due to a sudden development, I have to leave to Wyoming for a week, from Today until next Sunday.  I hate to do this, but it is urgent that I go.  I assure you, the moment I return my PbP games will be back in their usual fast swing.  Once again, apologies.)





OOC: No worries matey - RL always comes before online nonsense!  You just make sure you get everything done while yer there. I'm sure we can rp some to fill in the gap! Stay well, 

Dai


----------



## Vendetta (Aug 1, 2004)

OOC without the DM regulating, my elf might just get himself killed by the rest of you all


----------



## taitzu52 (Aug 1, 2004)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> OOC without the DM regulating, my elf might just get himself killed by the rest of you all



(OOC_ Nah, I'm waiting for something REALLY good!!     )


----------



## ferretguy (Aug 2, 2004)

OOC:now whatever would make you think that...after all from what Ackalon can see you may just come in handy someday...


----------



## Vendetta (Aug 6, 2004)

As the “caravan” of new acquaintances arrives at the general store, Zar dismounts from his conjured steed.  He looks to the dwarves and strikes a cocky grin.  “Shall I procure you some soap for this trip?  It is a substance by which you can rid yourselves of the earthy coating that you have achieved and the pungent pheromones that you exude.  There are none of us here a she-dwarf.”   Without waiting for an answer (or return insult, abundant as they may be), the Sea Elf turns on his heals and enters the store.  

(OOC:  I’ll RP more inside the store depending on what the rest of the group does.  But for now, I’ll purchase 2 more waterskins (2gp) and a bottle of fine wine (10gp). )


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 6, 2004)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> As the ?caravan? of new acquaintances arrives at the general store, Zar dismounts from his conjured steed.  He looks to the dwarves and strikes a cocky grin.  ?Shall I procure you some soap for this trip?  It is a substance by which you can rid yourselves of the earthy coating that you have achieved and the pungent pheromones that you exude.  There are none of us here a she-dwarf.?   Without waiting for an answer (or return insult, abundant as they may be), the Sea Elf turns on his heals and enters the store.
> 
> (OOC:  I?ll RP more inside the store depending on what the rest of the group does.  But for now, I?ll purchase 2 more waterskins (2gp) and a bottle of fine wine (10gp). )




Turning to his fellows, Derrik gives a broad grin as the Sea Elf goes inside the store.  "What would we do without an arrogant pointy-ear to speak his mind?  With a mighty chuckle, Derrik hops off of the front of the wagon and proceeds into the store.

In the store he picks up a chunk of soap and calls out the sea-elf's name; when the sea-elf turns to look it gets lobbed towards him with a hearty derision in close accord, "ya might be want'n to clean off yer own briny stink boy, me think's it's cloggin' any good sense ya may have.  Or do you be thinkin' that might just add to your dainty affair?"

With a grin, Derrik gives a grin to the storekeeper and strolls back outside since he's got more than enough of what he currently could need.


----------



## Vendetta (Aug 6, 2004)

Zar watchs Derrik as he strides outside of the shop.  _I think I like that Dwarf._ Zar thinks to himself as he walks up to the counter carrying the extra bar of soap that Derrik threw.  

"Pardon, good clerk, my Dwarven comerade.  As you may know, they have no sense."  Zar pays for the goods, including the soap that Derrik threw and adds an extra gold piece in as a tip before exiting the store.

((OOC:  On the off chance that the clerk is a dwarf, Zar will not make the above comment, but will still leave the extra GP as a tip.  That is an extra 1gp, 5sp cost.  13gp, 5sp total spent.))


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 6, 2004)

*OOC:*


shall i note that this is indeed fun


----------



## Vendetta (Aug 6, 2004)

((OOC:  Yes it is .  I had originally thought to have Zar squirt some of the water from one of his waterskins into Derrik's face as he walked by saying something like "You need water with that soap" but then realized that was out of character and possibly a hostile act to commit against a Dwarf   Not wishing to get killed yet, I wisely changed it.  WOOT.  Will save successful))


----------



## deadestdai (Aug 6, 2004)

Knowing full well he would be sorely pressed to keep up with the two men, Skarsus just found the goods he needed (2 week's worth of horse feed and trail rations and 2 waterskins of water 9gp), and then declared he would head toward a nearby Inn to get a hot meal and a beer. (And, if he has time with these others squabbling, a bath.)


----------



## ferretguy (Aug 6, 2004)

Knowing that he did have enough supplies, Ackalon goes ahead and buys a little extra food, and a lb. of spices....(figure ration don't taste good..may be able to hunt something on the trip),spending 5 gp on trail rations and 5 on spices.
"Skarsus, that inn that I mentioned may have what you be needing, may as well kill 2 goblins with one axe y'know."


----------



## taitzu52 (Aug 6, 2004)

In the store, Thromgril hears the sea-elf's banter, sniffs one of his armpits, and shrugs, determining the wizards comments to be just as inconsequential as before.  He then comes sauntering out with a hunk of meat hanging out of his mouth, and a bag of what could be trail foodstuffs slung over his shoulder (OOC-5gp).  After slinging it onto the bed of the wagon he overhears the conversation.



			
				ferretguy said:
			
		

> "Skarsus, that inn that I mentioned may have what you be needing, may as well kill 2 goblins with one axe y'know."




And replies, "Goblins, axes?  Eh, I like the cut of your crystal, young man!  Did you say something about a hot meal and beer?  Lead on!!  That'll put me in the mood for the next day to send goblin heads a'rollin!"
He follows the others down the causeway, tossing aside yet another turkey leg bone into the gutter.


----------



## Vendetta (Aug 7, 2004)

As the crew sets out for the inn, Zar mounts his conjured steed.  His eyes do not leave the Dwarf, Thromgril, and the abrasive, uncouth way he eats.  When the warrior hurls the turkey leg bone aside, the Sea Elf laughs to himself, "There is just something inherently funny about Dwarves."

Zar follows the group to the inn where he procures the finest they have available.  ((OOC: Assume 2gp for good accommodations, phb))


----------



## DralonXitz (Aug 9, 2004)

As the Five Heroes pack their gear and mount their steeds, the Horseman gives the order and they begin to head for the inn.  Across countless bridges they pass, huge towers on every side of them, in every imaginable color, shape and size.  People from every race are here, delagates, Diplomats, rulers and knights.  Wizards and Thieves, every type or person was in Skyrium.

About 20 minutes later, the group rounds a corner and pulls up to a medium sized wooden building, with a small staircase leading up to the entrance with a sign above it reading, _"The Warlock's Well, INN_.  Various people go in and out, and even from outside the sound of music and laughter can be heard.  

As the group arrives, a small halfling rushes up, wearing a red tunic and boots, and approaches Skarsus, bowing deeply.

*"The Warlock's Well is proud to accomdate a great man such as yourself Horseman, it is an honor to serve a Horselord of Mier.  If you take your horses right over there"*, he says, pointing to a set of stables, *"You can tie your steeds up and rest your wagon.  Then please come inside, we have 4 rooms available right now, including the Grand Suite.*  He then bows again and rushes over to an approaching Human, giving him the same treatment.


----------



## Vendetta (Aug 9, 2004)

The Sea Elf turns to the rest of the crew and says, "Well now, isn't that a proper fellow."  Zar dismounts and, with a wave of his hands, dispells his conjured beast and steps into the inn.


----------



## taitzu52 (Aug 9, 2004)

Thromgril hops down off of the wagon and sidles up alongside Skarsus to overhear what the halfling is saying.  "Splendid!", he extols, "I haven't slept in a real bed fer nearly a fortnight.", he says, while dramatically rubbing his neck and shoulder, as if to garner sympathy.  He then turns to Skarsus, eyeing him up and down, appraising the size and strength of the groups new leader.  "So, ya know where 'tis we are goin' then.", he says to the horseman.  "Tween you and me, these others seem overly interested in this here tavern and the meals it offers.  But you son, you look like you've skewered an orc or two in yer day, eh?", Thromgril whispers as he prods Skarsus hard in the kidney with his elbow.  As he marches through the front door of the _Warlocks Well_, he shouts, "Well then, who'll be buyin' the first round?", quickly forgetting any care about where his head rests that night.


----------



## deadestdai (Aug 10, 2004)

At the halfling's words Skarsus started to shake his head and reply he was no lord, then the dwarf piped his hopes regarding the horseman's navigational abilities and Skarsus started to nod his head about to tell him "Yes of course.", then the dwarf nudged him sharply in the kidney causing Skarsus to almost double over and he dismounted, once again shaking his head. 

All in all a confusing experience, or three.

Remembering the small man's words Skarsus led Palientha to the stable and tied off her reigns. He then removed her saddle and took a brush to smooth out her flanks, talking to her all the while. Once the young warrior was sure his mare was safe, fed and secure, he then entered the Inn and searched for his new found companions.


----------



## Vendetta (Aug 10, 2004)

Zar-Vroxiar enters the Inn and immediately tries to procure the finest room available ((OOC: As stated before, I'm just assuming it is 2gp as stated in the PHB.  I'm not sure what the prices are.  Zar would like a nice and comfortable room but wont be willing to spend "too much" for it.))  After securing the room, he will make his way back down to the tavern in search of a _passable meal_ and a glass of wine.  

At about the time the wine is served to Zar, Skarsus walks in.  Zar raises his glass and nods to the human before taking a drink.


----------



## ferretguy (Aug 10, 2004)

As Ackalon looks to the inns name he sighs to himself.._Great leader...I suggested the willing wench, and he gets us hear...gods know where will wind up on the open road...oh well the meal will be better then the last.._ He signals to a stable boy tossing him a silver A favor Lad, get my gelding from the Willing Wench Inn, stable him here and there'll be another silver for ya...he's a chestnut brown with a black right eye and  mild temperment...stabled under the name Larson

As the lad scurries off he heads into the upscale inn looking for a possible room and meal, Commen room will be fine...after all the best stories take place there.


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 11, 2004)

Wheeling his wagon around back once the others have gone inside, Derrik stables his two mules and locks the entryway into the wagon's interior.  With a huff he slings his pack over his shoulder and with a powerful stride walks back around front and in through the front door.  Greeting the young horseman with a cheerful clap on his back that nearly shakes the wind from the boys lungs, he grins at the sea-elf and orders himself a fine glass of whiskey to imbibe and hopes for a night full of entertainment and a comfy bed to crash upon once the time comes.


----------



## Vendetta (Aug 11, 2004)

Zar-Vroxiar returns the Dwarf's grin with the same salute he had given the Horseman.  When Derrik orders his glass of spirits and looks for a place to sit, the Sea Elf gestures to a chair at his own table.  "I am sure, my stocky friend, that the last thing a dwarf wishes is to share a drink with a Sea Elf.  I assure you, the feeling is mutual.  But, these are strange times that bring us together.  But for a good wine and a strong Liquor, then this night we are equal.  Come, let us see if there is some other common ground that we might be surprised that we share."


----------



## DralonXitz (Aug 11, 2004)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> The Sea Elf turns to the rest of the crew and says, "Well now, isn't that a proper fellow." Zar dismounts and, with a wave of his hands, dispells his conjured beast and steps into the inn.




As Zar waves his hand, the beast vanishes into the sunlight and he casually walks up the small wooden steps into the Inn.  As he throws open the door, he is hit by a rush of music and laughter, with people of every race laughing and drinking.  Two Elves are on the stage, playing some lively tune with Lutes.  Human females walk back and forth with drinks and steaks in their hands, delivering them to paying customers.  As Zar looks over, a Human behind the bar greets him by saying, *"Welcome to the Warlock's Well Master Elf!*



			
				Vendetta said:
			
		

> Zar-Vroxiar enters the Inn and immediately tries to procure the finest room available ((OOC: As stated before, I'm just assuming it is 2gp as stated in the PHB. I'm not sure what the prices are. Zar would like a nice and comfortable room but wont be willing to spend "too much" for it.)) After securing the room, he will make his way back down to the tavern in search of a passable meal and a glass of wine.




The proud Sea-Elf casually walks over to the Bar and looks coldly at the Human, who is a bit intimidated by the grotesque perfection of the Sea-Elf's composure.  Regaining himself, he asks Zar, *"Welcome Master Elf, how may I help you today?*

Zar casually replies, *"Give me your finest room, this so-called Grand Suite.*

A bit shocked by the bluntness of the Elf, the Human pulls out his brown log and flips the pages, looking at the current occupents of the rooms.  He points at a Gold Written Symbol and replies, *"The Grand Suite is currently available, 12 Gold Pieces standard, 6 because of a Holiday.  Will that be suitable?*

Zar nods silently and pulls out 10 Gold Pieces, sliding them over to the man.  

*"I also want a passable meal and some wine, if that is attainable in this place...*

The human chuckles and tells Zar, *"Yes of course Sir.  For 10, I can secure you the Grand Suite, a bottle of 56 Shandomier, the finest Elven we have, and a fresh Steak.  I'll have them delivered to your table.  Here is your key,"* he says, sliding him over a Golden Key with a ruby imbedded in the center as he takes the 10 GP.

*"Also, Third Floor, the Double Gold Doors, that's your Suite.*



			
				Taiztu52 said:
			
		

> Thromgril hops down off of the wagon and sidles up alongside Skarsus to overhear what the halfling is saying. "Splendid!", he extols, "I haven't slept in a real bed fer nearly a fortnight.", he says, while dramatically rubbing his neck and shoulder, as if to garner sympathy. He then turns to Skarsus, eyeing him up and down, appraising the size and strength of the groups new leader. "So, ya know where 'tis we are goin' then.", he says to the horseman. "Tween you and me, these others seem overly interested in this here tavern and the meals it offers. But you son, you look like you've skewered an orc or two in yer day, eh?", Thromgril whispers as he prods Skarsus hard in the kidney with his elbow. As he marches through the front door of the Warlocks Well, he shouts, "Well then, who'll be buyin' the first round?", quickly forgetting any care about where his head rests that night.




As the stunty Dwarf marches in with his exclamation, noone except the Elf looks at him, giving him a sick glare as he walks over to his table and sits down, resting back as he rolls his eyes at the stupidity of the Dwarf, in his own opinion at least.



			
				DeadestDai said:
			
		

> At the halfling's words Skarsus started to shake his head and reply he was no lord, then the dwarf piped his hopes regarding the horseman's navigational abilities and Skarsus started to nod his head about to tell him "Yes of course.", then the dwarf nudged him sharply in the kidney causing Skarsus to almost double over and he dismounted, once again shaking his head.
> 
> All in all a confusing experience, or three.
> 
> Remembering the small man's words Skarsus led Palientha to the stable and tied off her reigns. He then removed her saddle and took a brush to smooth out her flanks, talking to her all the while. Once the young warrior was sure his mare was safe, fed and secure, he then entered the Inn and searched for his new found companions.




As Skarsus finishes taking care of his horse, he pats her on the back and heads inside the inn.  As he enters, he sees the Dwarf and the Sea-Elf.  Zar is sitting a few meters away at his Table, relaxing as the Dwarf bellows, *"Well then, who'll be buyin' the first round?",*.



			
				Ferretguy said:
			
		

> As Ackalon looks to the inns name he sighs to himself..Great leader...I suggested the willing wench, and he gets us hear...gods know where will wind up on the open road...oh well the meal will be better then the last.. He signals to a stable boy tossing him a silver,*"A favor Lad, get my gelding from the Willing Wench Inn, stable him here and there'll be another silver for ya...he's a chestnut brown with a black right eye and mild temperment...stabled under the name Larson"*
> 
> As the lad scurries off he heads into the upscale inn looking for a possible room and meal, Commen room will be fine...after all the best stories take place there.




As the Half-Elf enters, he is greeted by the Human, a bit shocked as well by the Dwarfs loud exclamations.  Laughing, he walks over to the bartender, with gold in his hand.

*"Common room lad, and a hot meal, nothing too expensive.*.

The bartender nods and slides him over a key, taking the gold as he tells him, *"Have a seat, I'll have you Wine and Steak sent over immediatly.  Enjoy your stay at the Warlock's Well.  By the way, room 19 is your room.*

As the Half-Elf takes the key, he looks back and searches the room for a place to sit.



			
				Ferrix said:
			
		

> Wheeling his wagon around back once the others have gone inside, Derrik stables his two mules and locks the entryway into the wagon's interior. With a huff he slings his pack over his shoulder and with a powerful stride walks back around front and in through the front door. Greeting the young horseman with a cheerful clap on his back that nearly shakes the wind from the boys lungs, he grins at the sea-elf and orders himself a fine glass of whiskey to imbibe and hopes for a night full of entertainment and a comfy bed to crash upon once the time comes.




As he finishes stabling the Mules, Derrik pats his horses and marches inside, patting the Human on the back and laughing as he walks to the bar and hunches over the counter, grinning at the bartender.

*"Aye laddy, give me A glass of Whiskey, Large, and a room, something comffy ya know?*

The bartender happily nods and pulls out the ledger, pointing at a vacancy as he slides him over a key.

*"Room 20, here is your key, and here is your brandy."*, he says, as he slides him over a glass of Brandy filled by a waitress behind him.



			
				Vendetta said:
			
		

> Zar-Vroxiar returns the Dwarf's grin with the same salute he had given the Horseman. When Derrik orders his glass of spirits and looks for a place to sit, the Sea Elf gestures to a chair at his own table. "I am sure, my stocky friend, that the last thing a dwarf wishes is to share a drink with a Sea Elf. I assure you, the feeling is mutual. But, these are strange times that bring us together. But for a good wine and a strong Liquor, then this night we are equal. Come, let us see if there is some other common ground that we might be surprised that we share."




The Dwarf grips his Brandy and looks at the Elf, grinning as he walks towards the table, avoiding the masses of people inside as he hears his proposal.


----------



## taitzu52 (Aug 11, 2004)

Thromgril is quite unused to slayers such as himself being dismissed when his needs are genuine and his thirst is great.  He turns and spits out, "Pah!  Bunch of pansies, the lot o' ya!  Don't call on me when yer incantations fail and trolls are beatin' at yer gates!!"  After eyeing up the room, making sure nobody gets upity, he turns to Skarkus and says, "Well hell!  If no one has enough respect ta treat a true warrior to a drink, then I'm a'buyin' one fer you, Skarkus!  Whaddaya have?!?"  He turns to the barkeep and says, "A pitcher of your strongest beer and a steak fer me, and whatever the Rider here wants.  Oh, and I believe you have one last room open, aye?  I'll be takin' that as well."  Slapping his coin down on the bar and pointing to Skarkus, Thromgril says, "Ya ken give him the keys when you're done."  He turns to Skarkus and quietly mentions, "One can never be sure if I'll be going to sleep at all on any given night.  Where'd that little half-elf go?  I'm curious to see if he can hold his liquor...."  Thromgril scans the tavern to find the young rascal, hoping to get the silly lad drunk enough to swear oaths to a dwarf.


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 11, 2004)

Sitting down opposite the sea-elf, Derrik raises his glass to his lips and pauses unnaturally, taking a deep breath over the glass, his nostrils flaring he stands up swiftly, "aye, I'll be back, they gave me the wrong drink."

Manuevering his way back to the bar he waves the bartender over and profers the glass under the bartender's nose and says "now does that smell like whiskey sir?  I be think'n not, now could ya get me an unopened bottle of yer finest whiskey, a new glass and I'll be pourin' it myself." 







*OOC:*


whatever it costs







Returning to the table with the sea-elf he places the empty glass on the table, sets the bottle down beside it and sits with an appropriately smug smile upon his face.  Pouring himself half of a glass to start, he'll toast the sea-elf and down the glass.  "Alright lad, now we can chat a bit."


----------



## taitzu52 (Aug 11, 2004)

taitzu52 said:
			
		

> "Well hell!  If no one has enough respect ta treat a true warrior to a drink, then I'm a'buyin' one fer you, Skarkus!  Whaddaya have?!?"  He turns to the barkeep and says, "A pitcher of your strongest beer and a steak fer me, and whatever the Rider here wants.  Oh, and I believe you have one last room open, aye?  I'll be takin' that as well."  Slapping his coin down on the bar and pointing to Skarkus,




<OOC- I am quite aware that I only have 12gp to my name.  If I do come up short, I guess I"ll be making some CHA vs. WIS rolls with my good buddy Skarkus!   >


----------



## Vendetta (Aug 12, 2004)

taitzu52 said:
			
		

> <OOC- I am quite aware that I only have 12gp to my name.  If I do come up short, I guess I"ll be making some CHA vs. WIS rolls with my good buddy Skarkus!   >



((OOC: Let's hope Zar doesn't figure this out... he'll pay but I think we all know what kind of an @$$ he is "A Dwarf without sense is a Dwarf without money."  Or some such comment.  hehe))

Zar-Vroxiar raises his glass with the Dwarf.  "To Humans;  May they always pour the right drink by the second round."  Zar takes a smooth sip from his 56 Shandomier, savors the flavor for a moment then turns to the Dwarf.  "Did I hear correctly?  Are you a man of the forge?  I've not dabbled in the art.  Alas, my arms are not well suited for such arduous labors.  But I appreciate a craftsman's work, none the less.  Might you have a sample of your craft that I might enjoy?"

Just then, the two Elves on the stage finish their song.  Zar stands, claps twice and says, "Hazzah, minstrels, hazzah."  Zar tosses a gold coin onto the stage.  "Might you know a song of the Chieftain of Skelandgrief and the fall of Amun?" Zar says, sitting back down and hoping the bards might know a historical song that retells the tale.

Zar leans close to the Dwarf.  "If we are lucky, we may learn something.  Not all the tales in song are tall."


----------



## deadestdai (Aug 12, 2004)

Skarsus nodded in return to the elf's greeting and was about to offer a few words when he was slapped in the back, fully losing his wind and causing him to lean on the nearest table to regain his composure. _As friendly as these folks mean to be they are starting to get on my nerves with all this prodding and slapping. _ 

Looking up, it suddenly come to him that Thromgril had just payed for his room and a drink. _O, I spoke too soon! Umm, thought! I THOUGHT too soon._ He smiled at the dwarf and failed to react to the dwarf's words about his night-time troubles. Than..... k you.......  But Thromgril had already turned his back and headed to where the others were sitting.

Once he had ordered his ale, he went to sit at their table and with a polite nod or smile to each of them, waited for the elven minstrels to start their tune.


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 12, 2004)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> "Did I hear correctly?  Are you a man of the forge?  I've not dabbled in the art.  Alas, my arms are not well suited for such arduous labors.  But I appreciate a craftsman's work, none the less.  Might you have a sample of your craft that I might enjoy?"
> 
> Zar leans close to the Dwarf.  "If we are lucky, we may learn something.  Not all the tales in song are tall."




_Perhaps he's got a grain of sense to his name if he can fathom that notion._  Grinning, Derrik pours himself another glass of whiskey and is about to speak when the horseman sits at the table, changing his thought he says "eh lad, would ye care for a drink?  I can get ye a glass and I shouldn't be drinkin' this 'ere bottle all by me lonesome."

Turning back to the sea-elf Derrik resumes his former thought, "aye, I'm a man of the forge for certain.  An example, eh well, this very armor I wear is by me own hand, as well as this," he says hefting a warhammer of polished adamantine and resting it upon the tabletop with a dull thud.


----------



## Vendetta (Aug 12, 2004)

As the Horseman steps up, Zar-Vroxiar says, "Well, now.  Look who we have here, the wide eyed doe.  Sit young Human, and have a drink of the Dwarf's whiskey.  If that is too harsh for you, I shall favor you with a glass of my Shandomier."  Zar turns back to the Dwarf.  "May I?" He says.  When Derrik nods, Zar lifts the hammer and examines it closely, running his fingers over the rune-like etchings.  

Zar places the hammer before the Dwarf.  "It is exceptional.  Too heavy and unweildy for my tastes, as most Dwarven weaponry is, but it will be past down through dozens of generations to your grandest-children and they will say 'My father, Derrik, made this hammer.'"


----------



## ferretguy (Aug 12, 2004)

As he moves throughout the room, Ackalons subconsiously notes where possible exits may be (habits of youth...)and with such a crowded inn works his way back to the table where the elf and others have found seats. Taking an open chair he nods to the others, leans the seat back propping his feat on the table (away from the drinks of course, that would be impolite). Turning to Skarsus he asks " So Skarsus, you wouldn't happen to know where exactly is this town we're questin for?...Or even in what part of your land it may lay?"


----------



## deadestdai (Aug 13, 2004)

Annoyed once again, Skarsus arrogantly tells the elf that he can handle his drink well enough and then promtly puts the bottle to his lips and starts to gulp it down. After the fourth or fifth gulp, his system suddenly realises that it hasn't been conditioned to accept, nor to contain such strong alcohol and he runs to the door and down the stairs to vomit, obviously ignoring the half elf's words.


----------



## ferretguy (Aug 13, 2004)

As he watches the humans face turn many colors after drinking the wine and then running for a open space to empty his stomach, Ackalon turns to the sea elf, "Well it would seem the master wizard picked a good leader after all. Strong of mind, heart, although his stomach could use a little tempering."


----------



## Vendetta (Aug 13, 2004)

Zar-Vroxiar raises his cup to those around him.  "To the exuberance of youth... may it not get us killed."  The Sea Elf takes drains the remaining fluid from his glass then pours himself another.


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 13, 2004)

"Aye, atleast the lad had the sense to put down me bottle before rushing the door, it'd have been an awful shame to waste such fine whiskey."  He pours himself another glass of whiskey and looks to the half-elf and then the sea-elf, with a rumbling chuckle like stones rolling down a mountainside, he speaks, "and who would have been thinkin' that I'd be sharing a table with a sea elf and a half-elf.  Eh, Thromgril?"


----------



## Vendetta (Aug 13, 2004)

Zar smirks deviously at Derrik's words but, for once in his life, refrains from saying anything.


----------



## taitzu52 (Aug 16, 2004)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> "Aye, atleast the lad had the sense to put down me bottle before rushing the door, it'd have been an awful shame to waste such fine whiskey."




After seeing such a fine display, Thromgril laughs heartily and slpas his enormous belly, as he is inclined to do.  "I can make sure it never happens again!" he says, scanning the room for an unattended and possibly dirty shotglass.



			
				Ferrix said:
			
		

> He pours himself another glass of whiskey and looks to the half-elf and then the sea-elf, with a rumbling chuckle like stones rolling down a mountainside, he speaks, "and who would have been thinkin' that I'd be sharing a table with a sea elf and a half-elf.  Eh, Thromgril?"




"Stranger things have been known to happen over a strong drink.", says the dwarf, as he pinches the ends of one of his locks, rubbing in the grease.  Now he too is wondering about the quest, and it's new "leader".  Shrugging to himself, Thromgril does what he does best and keeps on drinking.


----------



## Vendetta (Aug 17, 2004)

taitzu52 said:
			
		

> "Stranger things have been known to happen over a strong drink."



"Watching the human empty his stomach was certainly one." Says Zar-Vroxiar as he sips his wine again.


----------



## deadestdai (Aug 17, 2004)

Skarsus sat on the Inn steps and wiped his mouth over with the sleeve of his shirt. _What in the God's Hells am I doing here!? Adventure? So far I am just a source of mirth to these... "companions". they would never see me as an equal, much less the leader that the wizard had mentioned._  He sighed and straightened his sword upon his waist comfortably before entering once again and sitting back at the table - saying little.


----------



## ferretguy (Aug 17, 2004)

As his rare steak and Skarsus arrive at the table, Ackalon smirks at the horseman. "So now that you've made sure that you have room for dinner, perhaps you could speak of your  knowledge of where we may be traveling to in your land.


----------



## Vendetta (Aug 22, 2004)

"Please, Horseman, the half human's query is a fine one.  What can you tell us about your lands and what can we expect when we arrive?  How long with this journey take?  And, do you know anything about this old church in Zakor?  Zar-Vroxiar swirls the fluid in his glass as he casually looks to the minstrels, wondering if they know a song that meets his request and more, if they will actually sing it.

Zar then looks around the room and wonders if anyone is spying on or following them.  Should they be on their guard?  Should they have this conversation in public?

((OOC: Zar would like to look casually around the room for anyone that might be taking "too much" interest in his group.  He has no spot ranks, his wisdom bonus is +0, so he only has his race's natural +2 bonus to spot.  ))


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 22, 2004)

Derrik looks, head cocked halfway to the side, at his half-empty bottle of whiskey and considers if it is worth saving the rest for another night or just imbibing the rest of it in the rest of the evening to come.

He grins, snags the bottle with his right hand and fills his glass once more.  "Good lad, I'm sorry for the course our humor is taking, but tis all in good fun.  The trip has just begun and the rest o' us are already old beyond your years, and it is just that," his voice raising quite loudly, "that makes you the fine leader among us.  The spark of youth my friends, that is the light we follow on this quest."  Raising his glass to his companions at the table he downs the whiskey and places the empty glass upon the table, looking around for something in particular to do, or someone of interest.

[Spot +3]


----------



## deadestdai (Aug 22, 2004)

Skarsus nods to the Half-elf's  query. Aye, I've been about in my lands with the border patrols. 

**OOC: How much "does" Skarsus know about where they are headed to?**

Then he smiles thankfully to the dwarf for his kind words of encouragement and tells the elf and half elf a little about what he knows.


----------



## DralonXitz (Aug 25, 2004)

Taitzu52 said:
			
		

> He turns to the barkeep and says, "A pitcher of your strongest beer and a steak fer me, and whatever the Rider here wants. Oh, and I believe you have one last room open, aye? I'll be takin' that as well." Slapping his coin down on the bar and pointing to Skarkus, Thromgril says, "Ya ken give him the keys when you're done."




The Bartender nods and takes the gold, sliding over over two ales and two keys, with the room numbers on the keys.

*"Thank you sir, I'll have your steak taken over as soon as it's done.*



			
				Ferrix said:
			
		

> Manuevering his way back to the bar he waves the bartender over and profers the glass under the bartender's nose and says "now does that smell like whiskey sir? I be think'n not, now could ya get me an unopened bottle of yer finest whiskey, a new glass and I'll be pourin' it myself."




As he grabs the glass and smells it, he is appaled and apologizes profusely.  

*"By Brima's Beard, I am truely sorry.  Long hours I suppose, ya know."*

He turns around and grabs a fresh bottle from the wall, with a black label reading, _"Old No. 83, Mier's Finest Whiskey_.  He also grabs a short fat glass mug and slides it over to him, *"On the house Master Dwarf.  I apologize for that.*



			
				Vendetta said:
			
		

> Just then, the two Elves on the stage finish their song. Zar stands, claps twice and says, "Hazzah, minstrels, hazzah." Zar tosses a gold coin onto the stage. "Might you know a song of the Chieftain of Skelandgrief and the fall of Amun?" Zar says, sitting back down and hoping the bards might know a historical song that retells the tale.




As one of the Minstels bends over and picks it up, he nods to the elf and whispers something to his partner.  They tap their feet a few times and begin to emit a soft tune from their lutes, one of the Elves humming as he softly begins to sing.

_"The seasons change, across the land...
    The grass to snow, the snow to sand.

    The creatures live, the creatures die...
    The kingdoms fall, the kingdoms rise.

    The tales sad, the warriors brave...
    From the mightiest general, to the lowest knave.

    But no single story, will make one so sad so soon...
    As the tale of the Dragonknights, in Glorious Amun.

    The Kingdom shined, it's deeds were great...
    But even such glory, could not deter it's fate

    Their scholars foresaw, the coming doom...
    But even this darkness could not bring them gloom.

    The Nobles laughed, they drank in the feast...
    They did not fear, the approaching beast.

    Only one Lord believed, the great Scholar Kontano...
    His name was The Patriarch Lord Nagano.

    He told all the councils, of the goblins campaign...
    But even now, they did not fear the bane.

    He finally had enough, to hell with the Lords...
    He assembled the Knights and rode out to the Hordes.

    They fought truely bravely, without a fear...
    Only Nagano could shed a tear.

    His men were fading, them hope was dim...
    The Future of his Kingdom, was getting grim.

    He gripped the Phalanx, and charged to the Hall...
    Where he and 3 Knights were confronted by Krall.

    He laughed at the Patriarch, he considered him weak...
    Nagano's men knew, the outcome was bleak.

    They engaged in a duel, ignoring the snow... 
    Until Krall turned and dealt, the final blow.

    He held up his hammer, and bellowed a shout.
    The Dragonknights knew, their fury was out.

    The Goblins slaughtered them, without any remorse...
    The Final Knight knew, this was his course.

    So this was the end, of the mighty Knights...
    There would be no more conquests, great feasts or fights._

    The room goes silent as they finish their song, everyone in the tavern silently stating down at their cups, a few shedding tears as the Elves finish playing.

As the group finishes hearing the tune, Zar and Derrik slowly examine among the gloomy faces.  Only one being seems unaffected by the tune, that Zar notices, a pair of Red eyes in a pure black cloak, with a massive Greatsword stabbed into the ground next to it's table as he glares at the Elf, his eyes seeming to get redder as Zar looks into them.


----------



## deadestdai (Aug 25, 2004)

Feeling a little miserable after the minstrels' song though appreciating it just the same, Skarsus, after noticing that none had applauded yet, started clapping in the hopes he would not end up being the only one.


----------



## Vendetta (Aug 25, 2004)

Zar-Vroxiar winks at the man with the glowing red eyes as he stands to clap, feigning wiping a tear from his eye.  "Bravo, dear minstrels, bravo."  He sits back down and focuses on his wine, rolling the song's lyrics over and over in his head, hoping to commit them to memory.


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 25, 2004)

Derrik claps heartily at the minstrels, the somber tale reminding him of some of the songs the skalds used to sing in the undercities of his kin.  He watches the elf shed a tear or two and gives a chuckle to himself.  Sitting back at the table he smiles and gives the elf a clap on the shoulder, saying "it'll be alright lad, there'll be more songs."


----------



## ferretguy (Aug 25, 2004)

Ackalon, noting the effect this song had on the crowd...the emotional drop in the people hearing this tale was quite strong, it even touched his heart a little..._Perhaps I should pick up these skills of lyrics someday...could get me into places that I may have trouble getting invited to..._ he thinks to himself, then shaking his head, _naw...not many locks be there that I can't pick...eventually...._ Smiling, hearing a few claps he also tosses a gold onto the stage..Great song minstrels!  Now perhaps one dedicated to the fine ladies of this tavern would serve to bring the mood back up?


----------



## taitzu52 (Aug 25, 2004)

Thromgril is barely paying attention.  As he sadly eyes Derrik's whiskey, he wishes to himself how he could get back on the road in search of adventure for himself.  Hearing the ballads of Elves just makes him long for his own exploits.  But for now, he resigns to his current situation, and can think of only one thing that will make the time go faster as he turns to the Dwarf and says, "Eh, Derrik!  Are ya ready fer another shot?", putting all of his faith in the generosity of his companion.


----------



## Vendetta (Aug 26, 2004)

Zar-Vroxiar turns to Derrik,  "Aye, my friend... Aye." He says, lowering his head toward the dwarf, again feigning a mood of sadness.  Then, under his breath the whispers to the dwarf, "Do you see the man behind us with the eyes?  He is taking an unnatural interest in those of us sitting at this table.  What do your dwarven instincts tell you?"


----------



## Vendetta (Aug 31, 2004)

Zar Stands again.  "Ackalon, come to the bar with me, let me buy you a drink, my friend."  Zar says and begins slowly to the bar after giving the half elf a long look.

Leaning in close to Ackalon, Zar whispers, "What do you make of our _"friend"_ there?  You know the one that I mean."  Then louder, in a more normal tone of voice intended for who ever to hear, "What favors you?  Bar-keep, I shall need a shot of gin... nothing special, mind you, for I have your most excellent wine for flavor."


----------



## ferretguy (Sep 1, 2004)

At first surprised by the desire of the wizard to buy him a drink, as he leans in mentioning the stranger, he states Well since your buying some dwarven whisky may be just the thing to help warm my throat before heading to bed" He stands and stretches turning his head working the "kinks" out and does as best measuring up of the cloaked stranger as possible without being to obvious.

OOC: Sense Motive +4    Spot +8


----------



## Vendetta (Sep 1, 2004)

Zar-Vroxiar will buy a gin and water for himself, a Dwarven Whiskey for Ackalon and a second Dwarven Whiskey for Thromgril.


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 1, 2004)

Derrick gives a huff not directed at anyone in particular, perhaps it's directed at the stranger paying them too much attention, perhaps at is empty glass or something of the sort.  He'll pour himself another glass and gesture for the sea-elf not to buy a drink for Ackalon and Thromgril but rather just get two more glasses and he'll pour some of the fine whiskey he's drinking for the two of them.


----------



## Vendetta (Sep 1, 2004)

"Thank you, my friend.  I didn't want to presume." Says Zar-Vroxiar from across the room as he cancels his order and strides back, his goal already accomplished, and now, for free.


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 3, 2004)

With a grin, Derrik nods at his sea-elf companion, and then looks over to the stranger eyeing them, hoping to get some inkling of a dwarven hunch about the figure.

[Wisdom or Sense Motive check +3]


----------



## Vendetta (Sep 5, 2004)

Zar sits back down at the table but this time sits directly across from the stranger and looks at him while he drinks the shot of whiskey and then back to his wine.


----------



## deadestdai (Sep 5, 2004)

Even Skarsus, noticed the elf and dwarf and halfelf's sly glances toward the cowled figure. Seeing that it has glowing red eyes reminded him of the daemons from his grandfather's tales and stirred up a little fear from his childhood years (That and the fact that the creature's massive two handed sword sunk into the floorboards gave him cause for a little worry. Trying his best to be sly, Skarsus let his hand drop to the hilt of his sword, incase any trouble should errupt.


----------



## DralonXitz (Sep 5, 2004)

As the heroes return to the table and drink their liquors, Zar slowly looks at the man, taking in his inferno red eyes as they beat into his mind.  Derrik gives the man a quick glance as well, sensing something dangerous about him.  Though that could be expected, he didn't exactly give off the , _I'm your Local Peace Worker!_ vibe.

Then, as Zar looks at him, he notices something odd.  Across his pure black form, a silver Demon emblazoned in the center, with blood red eyes.  As he is momentarily taken by the image, the man stands up, a distinct sound of a massive thick cloak being moved as he slowly gripped the huge greatsword.  As the man's armored hand wrapped around the handle, three rubies glowed across the blade, along with a long string of text in some completly unknown language.  He then powerfully forces it from the ground and ties it across his back diagnally and starts to stride across the bar, every step sending a thunderwave across the floor.  

The tavern goes silent.  The elves stos singing as he heads for the door.  Then, about halfway there, he slowly stops, directly behind Skarsus and coldly says, *"Your done."*


----------



## Vendetta (Sep 5, 2004)

"No, actually I could use a couple more glasses of this fine wine... fortunately for me, I still have near half a bottle left.  Would you like glass or would the alcohol explode under the heat of those cinder eyes?  Zar-Vroxiar smirks over the top of his glass as he takes a drink.


----------



## deadestdai (Sep 5, 2004)

Skarsus turns and follows the man, a grim set to his features.

_Young I may be, but I wil not be slighted._ 

OOC: Once outside, if able, he'll head to where Palientha is stabled and retrieve his shield and then face the "man".


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 6, 2004)

Derrik huffs and says to the figure, "nd I don't be imaginin' that ye be meaning his drink do ya?"









*OOC:*


skarsus, he hasn't left the inn yet


----------



## DralonXitz (Sep 6, 2004)

The Dark figure glares at the Elf and Dwarf and slowly closes his eyes, releasing some kind of force that enters their minds and begins to overtake them, screaming messages of pain and suffering, unable to dim out the sound, unable to get it out.

He then darkly speaks, *"I would kill you now, Mieran, but I have my orders.  Come outside and face me, or I shall just execute you here and now."*

With that, he turns and slowly walks out of the bar, smashing the door down as he walks through it.


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 6, 2004)

Shaking his head, he growls some gutteral dwarven curse and his hand drops to his warhammer as the figure walks out into the night but he stays it

"You don't be needin' to face him alone, but if ya must, take my blessing before ye enter into battle."

Derrik will get to his feet, snatch the near empty bottle of whiskey and toss the rest of it back in a single pull, then place it upon the table.  He'll follow Skarsus outside, once he comes back from the stables with his shield and stands ready before the dark figure he begins to mutter a prayer to the forge to ward off evil spirits and places his gauntleted hand on Skarsus' shoulder.

[cast protection from evil on Skarsus, +2 deflection bonus to AC, +2 to saves, immune to mind control and possession]


----------



## Vendetta (Sep 6, 2004)

After regaining his head from the pain, an evil glare crosses the Sea Elf's eyes.  "He'll not go alone!"  Zar growls under his breath as his eyes flash with the magical power that wells within him.


----------



## ferretguy (Sep 6, 2004)

As the others recover from their pained looks and move to follow the cloaked figure he thinks to himself _A straight up fight...damn hate those, well maybe there's another way...._ Heading up to the bartender, he asks Barkeep...is there another way out of this establishment?

OOC: if a different way out Ackalon will take it keeping to the shadows and working his way to his best flanking position of a fight...Hide+10 Move Silently +10...ready light crossbow...


----------



## taitzu52 (Sep 6, 2004)

Thromgril spits on the floor at the delivery of the cloaked figures demand.  "I don't know who you tangled with, laddie, but I'm your second.", says Thromgril.  "Anything happens to you, I'll drop this sulphur smellin' punk 'fore you can say 'axehandle'."  And with that. he stands up, belt down his drink, and heaves his giant axe over his shoulder as he heads for the door.

OOC:  Thromgril will wait to see if Skarsus wants to honorably duel, but at any "relatively" good excuse, Thromgril will rage and swing on the creature with a +5 Power Attack.  Is he good for anything else?


----------



## DralonXitz (Sep 6, 2004)

Skarsus stands up and takes a deep breath, filled with confidence, but also a bit of worry.  As his allies encourage him, he goes outside, followed by Zar, Derrik, and Thromgril.  However, Ackalon sneaks over to the Bartender and asks, *"Barkeep...is there another way out of this establishment?"*

The bartender slowly nods and whispers, *"The back of the bar, you'll see the Kitchen entrance.  Go through there, you'll exit out by the stables."*

Ackalon nods and silently sneaks through the bar, merging with the shadows.  He dashes through the kitchen and pushes open the door, finding himself in the open, with a waxing moon beaming down upon him.

_Good, not too much light..._

He then looks to the right and rolls past a stablehand and comes to the end of the stables, where he gives a quick glance around the corner.  He is shocked by what he sees, the dark cloaked man, kneeling, with his greatsword plunged into the ground.  Some red beams of energy are beaming in every direction from the blade, as he chants some indecipherable prayer.

Ackalon quickly shakes it off though, and with ninja grace, jumps up and climbs up onto the ceiling where he sneaks across it, looking for a good hiding spot.  As he searches, he sees it, the storage shed, with bushes around it, only about 3 feet from where the dark man is.  Sure with himself, he dives down and rolls directly into the bushes, barely making it before the cloaked warrior notices anything.  

As the front door opens, Skarsus, along with his three allies come outside, flanking him as Skarsus quickly walks to his beautiful steed and grabs his shield, bracing it bravely.  Taking a deep breath, he turns around and waves off to his allies, who back off and form a defensive stance near the door, ready to pounce if anything goes awry.  He then slowly walks to the area where the cloaked man is, and looks down at him.

*"You came.  Very good, an honorable man is always ready to meet his death.  Any questions you have before I send you to the Ethereal Plane?"*

The man then opens his eyes and slowly stands up, the loud rustling of his cloak heard as he moves, placing both hands around his greatsword as he looks into Skarsus' eyes.


----------



## Vendetta (Sep 7, 2004)

"Yes, a question.  What are the orders that you referred to?"  Zar-Vroxiar says looking around the young human as he has carefully placed himself between the two dwarves and behind the Horseman.


----------



## deadestdai (Sep 7, 2004)

Question? Only that of who I should advise of your untimely death?
The young man then braces himself for a serious duel (And not the first he's had to deal with.)  hoping his new friends will respect the old laws.


----------



## DralonXitz (Sep 8, 2004)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> "Yes, a question.  What are the orders that you referred to?"  Zar-Vroxiar says looking around the young human as he has carefully placed himself between the two dwarves and behind the Horseman.




The Dark Warrior glares into the Elf's eyes, his pure black hood still shrouding his face as he coldly speaks to him, his every syllable laced with the very essence of evil.

*"I suppose it does not matter anymore, since after I execute Skarsus, I shall be killing the rest of you.  I am a Bounty Hunter Zar-Vroxair, one of the oldest and most experienced in all of Men'Thar.  My employer has placed a bounty of 6,000 Gold Pieces on Skarsus' head, and 2,000 on each of yours.  For a total of 14,000 Gold, I cannot resist.  There, now your question is answered."*

He then moves his glare over to Skarsus after hearing his comment and coldly laughs, *"When you die Skarsus, give my regards to the Dark One.  Now...it is time."*

He releases his left hand from the blade and grips his massive cloak, pulling it off and throwing it to the side.  As it hits the ground, a massive being is seen as it's bearer, clad in thick, pure black armor, laden with spikes and red crosses all over his body.  A massive pulsing red scar crosses his left eye, beating on his pure black face.  Long white hair flows down past his back, with two silver crosses hanging down from the ends of his mane.  He silently grips his greatsword and unsheathes it from the dirt, holding it down diagnolly with both hands in a fighting stance.  

*"Make your move"*


----------



## deadestdai (Sep 8, 2004)

To be completely honest, as mean looking as the dark swordsman was, Skarsus had seen more menacing looking Brigands back home. (And even a rampaging dire boar that his troupe had to dispatch was scarier.) Still, hoping it would throw his foe's view of the young lad, he fiegned a look of uncertainty (Bluff +0   ) and drew his sword, walking toward the evil man with shield held ready to deflect blows. 

With a last deep breath, he lurches a strike toward the man's unarmoured head roaring with the effort.


(OOC - are you rolling for our actions? In either case, Skarsus Initiative is +3 and his first round attack is at +11, damage d8+6 [Crit on 17+ x3].)


----------



## ferretguy (Sep 8, 2004)

Hearing that he is worth 2000gp brings a smile to Ackalons lips...although the fact that he is worth less then this horseman darkens that grin quickly.
He brings the crossbow up quickly and takes a well aimed shot at the back of the bounty hunters head thinkin' _"well hell if I'm only worth 2 grand may as well make try my best to increase my value....plus that horseman could use a little edge verse this creep."_ 

OOC: init +7  +10 (including flanking bonus)to hit and hopefully 1d8+1 +3d6 sneak....


----------



## Vendetta (Sep 8, 2004)

As the man mentions the price on their heads, Zar rudely interrupts him, not caring what else the man has to say. Though the man speaks through and probably, over the Sea Elf's words.  "I thought as much... the rules of fair duel are off, then."   He says the begins the dweomer that will summon forth a protective shield known as "Mage Armor" and touches Skarsus on his back as the Horseman lunges forward.


----------



## taitzu52 (Sep 9, 2004)

Thromgril spits at the bounty hunter in obvious dusgust and bellows, "2000gp?!?!?!  That's all, ya damn dirty cheap bastards!!!!  This is no duel, this is your doom, ya gutless mercenary!!  AAARRRRRGGGGHHHH!!!!"  Veins pop out of Thromgril's temples and neck as he charges heedlessly at his foe.

(OOC- +1 Init. Rage for 8 rounds, First round, charge 40 ft. max. with Greataxe, +5 Power Attack, +10 to hit, 1d12+15 dam., 19-20x3 crit.(+4 on reroll), AC 12--Second round, full attack, no Power Attack, +13/+8 Greataxe 1d12+10 dam. AC 14.)


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 10, 2004)

"By the forge you ain't getting my beard dirty with yer filthy ways."  He'll heft his shield and warhammer and chants raising his hammer above his head, "fill my companions with the strength of the forge."









*OOC:*


casts Bless


----------



## Vendetta (Sep 11, 2004)

((OOC:  My initiative is +3.  Not sure how you want to handle die rolling.  Not sure if the casting of Mage armor will count for my turn this round of if it is before combat.  If it counts as the surprise round or out of combat, then Zar will use his last Mage Armor on himself for the first round of combat, then will start lobbing a couple Magic Missiles.))


----------



## DralonXitz (Sep 12, 2004)

deadestdai said:
			
		

> With a last deep breath, he lurches a strike toward the man's unarmoured head roaring with the effort.
> 
> 
> (OOC - are you rolling for our actions? In either case, Skarsus Initiative is +3 and his first round attack is at +11, damage d8+6 [Crit on 17+ x3].)




OOC: Combat Order:  
                             Skarsus 20
                             Dark Warrior 15
                             Ackalon 14 
                             Derrik 13
                             Zar 12
                             Thromgril 11

The Elf taps the Human on the back and fills him with the protective energies of Mage Armor, nodding to him.  As Skarsus bravely charges at the Dark Warrior, he brings his blade over his head and slashes deeply at the man, pouring all of his anger into the attack(11+3=14, MISS).  But just before he can make contact, the dark warrior moves out of the way, laughing as he brings his greatsword down into Skarsus back(14+16=30, HIT, 14 Damage) glaring down as the massive greatsword penetrates Skarsus' back, blood leaking all over his clothes. 



			
				ferretguy said:
			
		

> Hearing that he is worth 2000gp brings a smile to Ackalons lips...although the fact that he is worth less then this horseman darkens that grin quickly.
> He brings the crossbow up quickly and takes a well aimed shot at the back of the bounty hunters head thinkin' "well hell if I'm only worth 2 grand may as well make try my best to increase my value....plus that horseman could use a little edge verse this creep."
> 
> OOC: init +7 +10 (including flanking bonus)to hit and hopefully 1d8+1 +3d6 sneak....




As Ackalon sees the blade go into his allies back, Ackalon darkly stares at the man and clicks the trigger on his crossbow, letting loose a shrill scream as a sturdy bolt flies out of the bow, heading for the Dark Warrior's head.(10+8=18, MISS)  Seconds later, the Warrior flinches back a bit as he sees the bolt crash into a nearby tree, knocking down a small branch.  He stares back and catches a glimpse of the Half Elf and grins at him.



			
				Ferrix said:
			
		

> "By the forge you ain't getting my beard dirty with yer filthy ways." He'll heft his shield and warhammer and chants raising his hammer above his head, "fill my companions with the strength of the forge."
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The Dwarf steps forward and begins chanting some strange sentence as him and his allies briefly glow white, all seeming stronger as he lowers his hand back down.



			
				Taiztu52 said:
			
		

> Thromgril spits at the bounty hunter in obvious dusgust and bellows, "2000gp?!?!?! That's all, ya damn dirty cheap bastards!!!! This is no duel, this is your doom, ya gutless mercenary!! AAARRRRRGGGGHHHH!!!!" Veins pop out of Thromgril's temples and neck as he charges heedlessly at his foe.
> 
> (OOC- +1 Init. Rage for 8 rounds, First round, charge 40 ft. max. with Greataxe, +5 Power Attack, +10 to hit, 1d12+15 dam., 19-20x3 crit.(+4 on reroll), AC 12--Second round, full attack, no Power Attack, +13/+8 Greataxe 1d12+10 dam. AC 14.)




As Thromgril finishes glowing, he grins and bellows his call as he grips his Axe and charges at the Dark Warrior, filled with courage and power.  The Dark Warrior hears the scream, and just as he hears, a massive Greataxe piles into his chest(9+10=19, HIT, 22 Damage), knocking him down to the floor.  As the Dark Warrior looks back up, he is filled with a psychotic anger.


----------



## deadestdai (Sep 13, 2004)

Skarsus reels with the dark warrior's blow and cringes all the more when he notices his allies had stepped in just as he had not wanted. Nonetheless, when Thromgril's axe plows into their adversary, the young rider manages a small smile and taking heart, attacks again with quick strikes to the warrior's chest and legs.

**Full attack this round +12/+6 (+1 from Bless), damage d8+6 [Crit on 17-20 x3], AC 27 vs evil (Due to PfE), 25 otherwise (because of Mage Armour.)**


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 13, 2004)

*Derrik (52/52hp, ac 23)*

Derrik moves in for a blow, not seeing the need for another spell for now, he'll advance and strike at the dark warrior, his shield ready to deflect any blows and his hammer seeking the dark warriors body.









*OOC:*


Warhammer +11 melee (1d8+5, x3)













*OOC:*















*OOC:*


----------



## Vendetta (Sep 13, 2004)

Having seen the painful strike of the dark warrior, Zar-Vroxiar uses his last "Mage Armor" spell on himself.  His voice echoes with an otherworldly bellow as the the arcane gestures of his hands create the gathering of a mystical shield around himself.


----------



## taitzu52 (Sep 13, 2004)

As the dark warrior falls to the ground, Thromgril heaves his mighty axe back over his head.  His features contort and spittle flies from his mouth as he says, "Be sure 'n tell da Gatekeepers of Hell that Thromgril sent ya!".  Mercilessly, the dwarf brings his axe to bear on his prone opponent.

(OOC- Full attack, +2 Power Attack, +12/+7 [w/bless] Greataxe 1d12+12 dam. AC 14 from rage. Sorry for the change from my "two round orders", I wasn't sure I'd be able to post in time.    )


----------



## ferretguy (Sep 14, 2004)

Cursing quietly to himself on the near miss, Ackalon watches as he quickly reloads his crossbow. He sees the bounty hunter fall, knowing as his companions gather to finish him off, he once again aims and fires..._hopefully this time....I'll hit him instead of a raging dwarf..._ He thinks to himself...

OOC: try once again...as long as he is flanked I can still sneak attack...so +7 to hit (+11 with bless and flank -4 with firing into melee)


----------



## DralonXitz (Sep 15, 2004)

deadestdai said:
			
		

> Skarsus reels with the dark warrior's blow and cringes all the more when he notices his allies had stepped in just as he had not wanted. Nonetheless, when Thromgril's axe plows into their adversary, the young rider manages a small smile and taking heart, attacks again with quick strikes to the warrior's chest and legs.
> 
> **Full attack this round +12/+6 (+1 from Bless), damage d8+6 [Crit on 17-20 x3], AC 27 vs evil (Due to PfE), 25 otherwise (because of Mage Armour.)**




As the blade pulls out of Skarsus' back, he quickly spins around and delivers his Longsword to the Dark Warriors chest(12+11=23, HIT, 12 Damage) spraying blood all over the Human;s body as he gashes with anger.  As the warrior falls back a bit, he twirls the blade down and slashes at his legs(12+7=19, HIT, 9 Damage) dropping him down to the floor, as the Dark Warrior howls in pain.

As his armored body hits the floor, he grips his Greatsword and thrusts it straight into Skarsus stomach(14+15=29, HIT, 12 Damage) sending a wave of pain through the Mieran, blood leaking across the Greatsword as the Dark Warrior laughs hystericlly.



			
				ferretguy said:
			
		

> Cursing quietly to himself on the near miss, Ackalon watches as he quickly reloads his crossbow. He sees the bounty hunter fall, knowing as his companions gather to finish him off, he once again aims and fires...hopefully this time....I'll hit him instead of a raging dwarf... He thinks to himself...
> 
> OOC: try once again...as long as he is flanked I can still sneak attack...so +7 to hit (+11 with bless and flank -4 with firing into melee)




As the Half-Elf quickly reloads, he closes one eye and aims carefully at the Dark Warrior, training his aim to near perfection.  He slowly squeezes the trigger and releases a bolt(11+7=18, MISS).  But just before it makes contact, a fierce gust of wind knocks it off course into a small child's chest, knocking him down with the power of a hammer.



			
				Ferrix said:
			
		

> Derrik moves in for a blow, not seeing the need for another spell for now, he'll advance and strike at the dark warrior, his shield ready to deflect any blows and his hammer seeking the dark warriors body.
> 
> 
> 
> ...











*OOC:*




Not seeing the strike against the child, Derrik quickly charges up and screams as he raises his Warhammer into the air and smashes it down with full force down towards the warrior's body(11+6=17, MISS).  By some unexplanible stroke of luck, the Dark Warrior barely spins out of the way, sending the hammer directly into the earth as a shockwave rumbles across the nearby ground.



			
				Vendetta said:
			
		

> Having seen the painful strike of the dark warrior, Zar-Vroxiar uses his last "Mage Armor" spell on himself. His voice echoes with an otherworldly bellow as the the arcane gestures of his hands create the gathering of a mystical shield around himself.




The Elf waves his hands and the glowing aura wraps around his entire body as the protective forces envelop him.



			
				taitzu52 said:
			
		

> As the dark warrior falls to the ground, Thromgril heaves his mighty axe back over his head. His features contort and spittle flies from his mouth as he says, "Be sure 'n tell da Gatekeepers of Hell that Thromgril sent ya!". Mercilessly, the dwarf brings his axe to bear on his prone opponent.
> 
> (OOC- Full attack, +2 Power Attack, +12/+7 [w/bless] Greataxe 1d12+12 dam. AC 14 from rage. Sorry for the change from my "two round orders", I wasn't sure I'd be able to post in time.  )




As his fellow Dwarf misses, Thromgirl boldly laughs and swipes down at the wounded Dark Warrior, screaming his warcry as he delivers the blade downwards(12+3=15, MISS).  Just like his Dwarven ally, the Dark Warrior rolls back over again, sending the axe into the dirt.  But just as he tries to stand back up, Thromgril takes out the Axe and delivers it right into the center of his back(7+17=24, HIT, 14 Damage), sending a scream of terror throughout the area as he falls straight back down, facepiling into the earth.


----------



## Vendetta (Sep 15, 2004)

Zar-Vroxiar sees the man go down but isn't about to let him off... he begins the incantation for Magic Missile.


----------



## ferretguy (Sep 15, 2004)

Grimacing with his last shot, _Well never did like kids anyway...probably would've grown up to be some type of town guard anyway.._he thinks to himself. Knowing that his aim seems to be off quite a bit today he draws his swords and moves to strike from the best position, hoping this dark warrior is down but knowing its always good to keep them down once the enemy has fallen


OOC: Move up into a flanking position using 2 weapon combo to attack: +9/+8 (including flanking bonus and bless if possible also sneak attack with first attack so 1d6+1 (+3d6)and 1d6(2nd sword)....hate close range combat....


----------



## deadestdai (Sep 15, 2004)

Holding his shield low to take any blows that may come his way, Skarsus stabs twice at his adversary's face, hoping to finish him off. 

**Full attack this round, sidestepping to try to flank him opposite Thromgril +14/+8 or if no flank +12/+6 (+1 from Bless) (damage d8+6 [Crit on 17-20 x3], AC 27 vs evil (Due to PfE), 25 otherwise (because of Mage Armour.)**


----------



## taitzu52 (Sep 15, 2004)

Thromgril grins as he foils the Dark Warrior's plans of evasion.  A red haze hangs in his eyes as he turns to finish his foe.

(OOC- Full attack, +2 Power Attack, +12/+7 [w/bless](+14/+9 if flanking) Greataxe 1d12+12 dam. 19-20x3 crit., AC 14 from rage.)


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 16, 2004)

Derrik heaves his hammer of his shoulder and takes a step back, and then yells to the crossbowman "what the hell you be doing lad that bolt almost near clipp..." his voice trailing off as he surveys around the area and notices the child.  His voice a horrified whisper, "By the hammer lad what've ye done?"  He'll rush to the child and pray that he's still alive.


----------



## deadestdai (Oct 6, 2004)

Skarsus' battle cry grows in volume, hoping the "gods" will hear his call.


----------



## Vendetta (Oct 6, 2004)

The incantation of the Magic Missile spell grows in volume to match Skarsus' own voice.


----------



## taitzu52 (Oct 6, 2004)

Thromgril belches loudly.


----------



## DralonXitz (Oct 27, 2004)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> Zar-Vroxiar sees the man go down but isn't about to let him off... he begins the incantation for Magic Missile.




As the Elf becomes silent, a flurry of Missiles fly emit from his hand and head at the fallen Knight.  Just as the warrior looks up, an explosion, an axe blow and a pierce to the chest smash into him at the same time, consuming his entire body with pain.  As he looks at Skarsus, standing over him with his blade in his chest, he whispers, "You...win...".  His head falls back to the earth as his breath stops.  The Mieran pulls his sword out of the warrior and stands over him, a sense of victory filling him.


----------



## Vendetta (Oct 27, 2004)

"A well fought battle, you fought there, Horseman." Sneers Zar-Vroxiar at the dark warrior's comments.

((OOC: Yep, the @$$ is back ))


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 27, 2004)

*OOC:*


glad to be back; what's going on with the kid our neighborhood marksman shot


----------



## deadestdai (Oct 27, 2004)

For a second, Skarsus' elation almost overcame his senses and caused his knees to buckle, then he remembered where they were and looked about at the crowd that had gathered, wincing slightly from his still fresh wounds.



Spoiler



Does he see the child who was shot? If so, he will rush over to him and the dwarf to see if he can help in any way.


----------



## DralonXitz (Oct 27, 2004)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Derrik heaves his hammer of his shoulder and takes a step back, and then yells to the crossbowman "what the hell you be doing lad that bolt almost near clipp..." his voice trailing off as he surveys around the area and notices the child.  His voice a horrified whisper, "By the hammer lad what've ye done?"  He'll rush to the child and pray that he's still alive.




As the battle ends, the Dwarf shoulders his weapon and quickly rushes over to the child.  As he kneels down next to him, Skarsus pulls his blade out and rushes over to the child as well.  Derrik tries to feel his pulse, but nothing.  The dwarf sighs as he lays his hand on the child's face, closing his eyelids as he looks over at the Half-Elf.


----------



## Vendetta (Oct 28, 2004)

"It is a shame... I guess.  Kid should have run for cover when the fight started.  Besides, perhaps our wide shooting rogue saw something in this boy that we didn't.  Maybe he was a servant of the Dark Warrior.  OOOOO!"   Zar laughs. He sobers up quickly enough under the damning glare of the dwarf.  "Uh... yes... Well, let's search our fallen foe here, see if we can learn anything about him and why he was sent to kill us.  Zar looks over the body and kneels beside it.

((OOC: Search +7, Spot +2))


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 28, 2004)

Derrik raises from the dead child, fists clenched, coal red eyes, leaving his hammer and shield upon the ground he slowly walks over to Ackalon and grabs the half-elf by the shoulders and shakes him, "look at what ye've done, look..." his voice trailing off in rage he drops his grip, returning to the boy, he slips his hammer into a loop, shield across his back and then proceeds to lift the boy from the ground in his arms.  He walks off in search of a temple for the boy to be interned.


----------



## ferretguy (Oct 28, 2004)

Feeling a slight bit o'guilt as Derrik grabs him, Ackalon begins saying "Hey now...I didn't aim for the child...he must of had an enchantment or protection from arrows...., then he noted the cleric wasn't even listening to him, his rage and sorrow being so strong he fell quiet.
As the dwarf gathered the child, Ackalon thought to himself _Hmm, now as my mother would say 'Never piss off the gods or their servants my son, it tends to bring curses.'_ Walking up to Derrik, he offers to help the upset dwarf to take care of the innocent(?) boys final journey.


----------



## Vendetta (Oct 29, 2004)

Zar-Vroxiar watches the exchange between Ackalon and Derrick with interest and raises and eyebrow with intrigue at its conclusion, making a mental note of what happened.


----------



## deadestdai (Oct 29, 2004)

Wiping his sleeve across his tear strewn cheeks, the young horseman walks to the nearest building and slides down against it's wall, sword and shield clattering on the ground alongside him. His shoulders started heaving with small sobs for the fallen boy, but quickly stop when he see's Ackalon following after. Skarsus regains his composure and tends to his wounds as best he can, trying to stem any bleeding and doing his best not to wince or look weak in front of the others.


----------



## Vendetta (Oct 29, 2004)

Watching the young horseman's reaction, and even the sympathetic responce of the half-breed, Zar thinks to himself, _"All of this over a _ human _child... they breed like rabbits as it is.  The boy's parents will have replaced him with two more by weeks end!"_   But, with uncharacteristic silence, he keeps his thoughts to himself.  He turns back to the body and pokes through the dark warrior's possessions, again, hoping to find some clue to his origin, and possibly, some of the blood money.


----------



## DralonXitz (Oct 30, 2004)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> "It is a shame... I guess. Kid should have run for cover when the fight started. Besides, perhaps our wide shooting rogue saw something in this boy that we didn't. Maybe he was a servant of the Dark Warrior. OOOOO!" Zar laughs. He sobers up quickly enough under the damning glare of the dwarf. "Uh... yes... Well, let's search our fallen foe here, see if we can learn anything about him and why he was sent to kill us. Zar looks over the body and kneels beside it.
> 
> ((OOC: Search +7, Spot +2))




As the rest of the group surrounds the fallen child, the Sea Elf kneels down and searches the body (Search Check 15+7=22, SUCCESS, Spot Check 7+2=9, FAILURE), rummaging throughout his clothes and armor, looking for anything.  He finds a few small items, such as knives, darts, and small pieces of cloth.  Then as he moves back his hair out of his face, he fails to see something odd, a small red glow of light on his forehead.  As he sits back in failure, the Dark Warrior's Eyes Dart Open, filled with pure white as his mouth opens wide, bracing his back as a massive black demon pulls out of his chest, sending echoes of pain throughout the valley.  As the Demon rises, it laughs quickly and aims at Zar, flying directly into his face, turning his eyes pitch black as a fire spins inside of him, diving deep into his soul.  Then Zar comes back to normal, unaware of what just happened.


----------



## Vendetta (Oct 30, 2004)

"La ti ta." Zar hums stupidly.

((OOC, of course))


----------



## deadestdai (Oct 30, 2004)

(OOC: Does Skarsus notice this at all? 



Spoiler



Spot -1 (hehe)


)


----------



## taitzu52 (Nov 2, 2004)

Thromgril feels numb.  Numb like he felt for years, wandering through the mountains after the fall of his clan.  Numb like he feels every time blood is spilled in the name of some cause, just or no.  Not caring much for the child on the streets, or the blood money on his head, he stands there and wipes off his axe.  Seeing Derrik moving off into the city, he looks at his fallen foe.

(OOC- Spot +1, did Thromgril happen to see anything happen to Zar?)


----------



## taitzu52 (Nov 7, 2004)

Thromgril blinks and rubs his eyes and says, "What the blazes?".   He unslings his axe and yells, "DERRIK!!!  Derrik git back here, the kid'll have t'wait!"  He blinks again and looks at Zar and says, "Alright Pointy, say somthin' Zar would say.  Now!!"  Thromgril growls menacingly.


----------



## deadestdai (Nov 7, 2004)

An astonished look on his tear-strewn face, Skarsus jumps to his feet and readies his sword incase Zar may attack or.... anything really. Elf? Are you there?


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 7, 2004)

Derrik turns back to his companions, a grim look on his face, he snaps, "what's gotten into that damn elf this time?!"  Obviously he is in no mood to prance around with words.









*OOC:*


Knowledge: Religion +3


----------



## Vendetta (Nov 8, 2004)

"You dare challenge me, you drunken lout!"  Zar-Vroxiar snaps back at the dwarf, unaware of what he had seen.  He gets ready to cast "fly" to put the much needed distance between himself and the others should the mad dwarf attack him.  "And now you as well, boy?" Zar scowls as the horseman steps forward.


----------



## deadestdai (Nov 8, 2004)

You didn't see that!? A daemon! The size of a horse just flew into you! Possessed you it did!  Skarsus makes sure the others are in agreement with him. Do you feel any differently?


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 8, 2004)

Placing the child carefully on the ground, Derrik raises his hands calmly to the elf, "it's okay Zar, don't be going off the anvil now...  Not like Thromgril 'ere could really hurt ya, could barely wrestle ya to the dirt if'n he tried."  This last bit is punctuated by a forge-red look at Thromgril hoping that he gets the idea.









*OOC:*


Ready to cast dispel magic or hold person depending if things really get out of hand; should have saved that protection from evil spell damnit


----------



## Vendetta (Nov 8, 2004)

Zar calms a little at the words of the priest but still eyes the two fighters warily.  "I did not realize that you drank so much, human.  By what spirit do you tell such fables as this?"


----------



## deadestdai (Nov 9, 2004)

My eyes do not lie wizard, I know what I saw and that Thromgril saw it too. A daemon, black as night with wings flew from the dark warrior's dead eyes into your own! I ask again, do you feel differently from when the warrior was struck low? Can you here vile voices or taste the taint of evil? Skarsus knew he was no orate and that his words would probably not penetrate the elf's intellect. He only hoped that the others could get through to him.


----------



## Vendetta (Nov 9, 2004)

Zar-Vroxia opens his mouth to retaliate but as he is about to speak, he sees a seriousness in the human's eyes...

"What is this you say?  No such thing has happened to me!"  He says, instead, searching the eyes of the human  ((OOC: Sense Motive, +0 ... yeah, I'm good ))


----------



## taitzu52 (Nov 10, 2004)

Thromgril (hopefully) spots Derrik's message, or maybe he's just still drunk.  He drops his axe and charges the elf barehanded (yes, you get an AOO).  "I'm sorry fer this laddy, but it's fer yer own good!!!  GAAHH!!!"

(OOC-Thromgril will make a grapple attempt against Zar.  +9 to hit, I believe.  Sorry dude, but I AM enjoying this!!  Look at me, I'm a little, hairy Ray Lewis!!)


----------



## Vendetta (Nov 10, 2004)

((OOC:  No worries mate   And zar has no ability to get an AoO against you, so no worries there.  All he can do is try to cast his fly spell before you get to him... which he'll try to do... but, considering the demon thing in him, I hope he doesn't because he'd probably just blow off the group if he does.))

Zar-Vroxiar begins the Dweomer for the flight spell, rushing as he tries to cast the flight spell to get away from the rushing dwarf...


----------



## ferretguy (Nov 14, 2004)

(ooc: well got the damn thing up and running...)

As the rest of the party suddenly turns on the mage screaming about a demon, Ackalon smiles a bit _Thank the gods....a bigger problem then some kids death!_. As the others try to subdue the mage, he hangs back, as demons defintily are not on his list of foes to fight...


----------



## deadestdai (Nov 14, 2004)

Shocked at the dwarf's sudden outburst, it takes on a small moment for Skarsus to drop his weapons in kind and rush to aid the dwarf in holding the wizard down.


----------



## DralonXitz (Nov 16, 2004)

As Thromgril rushes to Zar to try and attack him, Zar quickly begins to cast his Flight spell.  As he raises his hands to try and complete the incantation, a rush of energy fills throughout him, flashing his eyes gold and black in a maelstrom pattern, spinning out of control as he ascends 100 feet in the air, beams of golden light showering around him as he quietly floats, looking down at the ground.  

A Strange feeling fills Zar however, a feeling of Enhanced magical power, giving him more powerful effects from his spell then he has ever felt before.  Some kind of unexplainable force occupies his soul, floating softly, barely noticible to Zar as he surveys the earth.


----------



## taitzu52 (Nov 16, 2004)

Thromgril swears and walks over to retrieve his axe.  "Well, Derrik, what now?", says the dwarf as he looks up at Zar.


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 16, 2004)

"Seems our elf up there's gotten something into him that ain't so good.  Best be seeing if I can coax him down."  Yelling up at Zar, "Ya gonna stay up there all by yer lonesome, or you gonna be joinin' us anytime soon.  Cause if you ain't we might as just be movin' on without you slowin' us down."


----------



## deadestdai (Nov 17, 2004)

Blinking furiously, Skarsus shakes his head at the sight, having been yet another strange instance in his life, especialy in the past day!!!

Retrieving his sword and shield, he walks to the stables to get Palientha, and makes to lead her back to his companions.


----------



## ferretguy (Nov 17, 2004)

Hey Horseman! If'n the mage don't come down to talk, if he's got a deamon in him, ya' want me to try shootin' him down? He looks around  Don't see any other targets around that might 'accidently' get hit up there.


----------



## deadestdai (Nov 17, 2004)

With Palientha in tow, Skarsus comes back onto the scene.



> Hey Horseman! If'n the mage don't come down to talk, if he's got a deamon in him, ya' want me to try shootin' him down?




His eyes narrow at the obvious brigand, Have you not done enough harm with your vile weapon?! Put it away and stand with us as we discuss how best to deal with this.... this... unexpected instance!


----------



## Vendetta (Nov 18, 2004)

Zar-Vroxiar floats above the heads of his companions.  "The power... I feel such incredible power!"  The sea elf looks down on his comrads and smirks at them.


----------



## ferretguy (Nov 18, 2004)

Shakin' his head, Ackalon smirks Harm? Yeah per'haps I've allowed bad fortune to strike,'tis a regretable thing with the lose o'life but things like that happen but this, pointing to the hovering mage, is a bit higher on the order of possible nastyness that I could do. That being said, Ackalon puts the bow down, but keeps it ready in case problems do arise from a possessed mage...


----------



## DralonXitz (Nov 19, 2004)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> Zar-Vroxiar floats above the heads of his companions.  "The power... I feel such incredible power!"  The sea elf looks down on his comrads and smirks at them.




As Zar floats high in the sky, looking down at his comrades, he hears a quiet, faint voice in the back of his mind.

_"Yes Zar...Power...Something have longed for so long...something he took from you...remember him...so long ago...The Academy Zar...they all knew who the real Mage was...the Real Genius...This is your true power...Your True Potential...Come, Thirst for more power..._


----------



## Vendetta (Nov 19, 2004)

*"YEESS!!!"* Zar says in an echoy voice.  *"I do remember!  My power!  My Genius!  MINE!" *


----------



## taitzu52 (Nov 19, 2004)

The rotund dwarf just stands there and scratches his beard, "Great.  What do we do now, start throwing rocks?  Derrik?"


----------



## deadestdai (Nov 20, 2004)

_The irritating elf has finally allowed the evils to take over. That's what happens to those sagely types. Never mess with the dark powers, they aren't for us to try to control....._ 

Skarsus wished that his sergeant and the others from his patrol were here. He knew his sergeant would order archers to the roof or something. But, he imagined that the elf didn't really deserve that kind of treatment, at least not until he hurt anyone. (Which he hadn't yet.) He turned to the dwarven Cleric. 

Derrik? Ye have no holy words to throw at the wizard that could bring him down? If not, we'll have to try to see if we can't knock him out of the sky without killing the power crazed fool.


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 20, 2004)

"I can give it a try, we'll see how it goes."  Derrik grasps his hammer and begins to mutter odd words in dwarven, 



Spoiler



"fall hammer, chisel plunge, sparks spit, break the links which bind..."


  He continues again, and then points his hammer to the elf in the air.  _I pray this works, else we'll be dealing with a really angry mage._









*OOC:*


DM:



Spoiler



Dispel Magic targeted on Zar


----------



## ferretguy (Nov 20, 2004)

Ackalon moves a little away from the gathered party _Hells if this possessed mage starts lobbin' nasty spells I don't want to be caught in the fallout..._ he thinks to himself.


----------



## Vendetta (Nov 20, 2004)

*"You act as though you fear me?  As if there were something to fear?  Are you afraid of me?" *  Zar asks from his arial perch above the others, his voice dripping with mirth.


----------



## ferretguy (Nov 21, 2004)

Fear You??Ackalon calls out My dear Mage, the dangers you bring are simple...death? phagh! The guild masters from my homeland  have more power and imagination then you could ever dream. He spits on the ground, Seems like all you care about is power...not a bad thing all in all,  but if'n you boot lick to anything that'll give ye power yer n'tin but a lacky.


----------



## Vendetta (Nov 22, 2004)

*"Mind your tongue, theif, if you like it were it currently is." *  Zar spits back at Ackalon


----------



## ferretguy (Nov 22, 2004)

_Don't like the way this is going...hope this keeps him distracted off the rest...maybe they can do something..._ Ackalon thinks to himself, My tongue I'm not worried about Pond Elf, y'r floatin' about could just provide the target practice I've been needin'.  But all that is beside the point.Ackalon shakes his head, If'n your great mind will recall we DO have a job to perform....unless your skills aren't up to it anymore.


----------



## DralonXitz (Dec 2, 2004)

As Zar and Ackalon exchange words, in the Background, Derrik raises his hammer and chants a Dwarven spell, reciting the words over and over for the dispelling of Magic.  As he finishes speaking, he aims the hammer at Zar and lets loose a white circular beam at his person.

(Dispel Check=18+6=24, DC 17, SUCCESS)

As Zar turns his head, the beam smashes into his chest and sends him crashing into the earth, making a soft thump as he collides.  As lays in the dirt, the voice in his mind slowly fades, speaking, "We shall speak again, Zar....


----------



## deadestdai (Dec 2, 2004)

Watching the two elven-kind snap at eachother annoyed Skarsus. When Derrick's spell finally brought the elf back to earth, Skarsus trotted over almost next to the wizard, hand on his sword, ready to draw at the slightest show of maddened hostility.

Are ya back with us along with yer senses wizard? Or was that landing planned? The young warrior smirked.


----------



## ferretguy (Dec 2, 2004)

OOC: Glad to see you back DralonXitz...although I'm taking off for a few days (goin' to gencon will be back on sunday....)go ahead and auto  Ackalon if'n you would sir...


----------



## Vendetta (Dec 2, 2004)

Zar collapes to the ground then jolts upright, shock evident on his face.  Genuine panic fills his eyes as he looks wildly about himself for the "voice" he heard inside his head.  Sweating and shaking he starts as the first of the party approaches him, reacting as a man suddenly startled by some unseen thing.  His eyes focus on his companion... "What was _that_?" He says, a tinge of fear ringing out in his timid voice.


----------



## taitzu52 (Dec 2, 2004)

Thromgril kneels down and cradles the fallen elf in his arms, lifting his head off of the ground with one of his huge hands.  With a sensitivity that would seems shocking for a dwarf that just dispatched his enemy with such bloody fervor, he says, "Ya poor bastige!  Looks like that slayer from the horseman's past had more than a big sword ta contend with.  He posessed ya laddy!!"
The dwarf stops and scratches the shaven part of his head and says,  "Though, it sounded like he DID get your manner of speech about right.  It was really convincing!" 
Thromgril looks ar Zar, then back at the body, then back at Zar again.  He shrugs, and helps the Elf to his feet.


----------



## Ferrix (Dec 3, 2004)

Derrik seeing that Thromgril has hands on the situation, turns around promptly, giving a sharp glare to Ackalon, he proceeds to go about the business he had prior.  Properly interning the slain child at a place of worship.


----------



## Vendetta (Dec 3, 2004)

Regaining his composure, Zar shakes himself free of the dwarf. "By the great seas, dwarf, do you want me to wash your dwarven scent off on me as well?"  Zar says with a grouchy air, but gives the dwarven warrior a wink before becoming serious again.  "Just what the hell happened there?"


----------



## ferretguy (Dec 7, 2004)

Placing his arrow back into his quiver and shouldering his bow, Ackalon smirks at Derrik and looks at the Sea Elf. No big deal actually...He states sarcasticly You have a possible demon possessing your body, soared into the air, shouted about how powerfull you are, and then fell to the ground...


----------



## Vendetta (Dec 7, 2004)

"Strange,"   Says the sea elf.  "I usually just proclaim my greatness and power right in front of people."


----------



## deadestdai (Dec 7, 2004)

Still holding Palientha's reigns, Skarsus snorts derisively. You play with power far beyond any's understandin'. Just remember this day wizard and how silly you feel right now. Or how you "should" feel if you have any humility at all...?


----------



## taitzu52 (Dec 7, 2004)

Thromgril crosses his arms impatiently.  "Dang it, let's get that child to an ossler so we can be off.  We have important business, unless ya forget.  We can figure out who that was later.",  he says as he makes off behind Derrik.


----------



## Vendetta (Dec 7, 2004)

The wizard whirls on the young human and with venom in his voice, growls, "And I suppose that you would have done better, had you been the one to search the body and have some demon thing leap into you and you not know a damn thing had happened?  I suppose that you would not have allowed that?  That your shear force of will would have held the thing at bay.  The powers that I "play" with might be far beyond your ability to understand, but not mine... what happened, if I can trust you, was something completely different than my spells and concerns you as much as it concerns me.  Or should, that is, if YOU are humble enough to admit it.  After all, what did you do to help the situation?  You stood there with your thumb up your horse's..."

Thromgril cuts him off. "I said shut it!  We got business ta do!"

The sea elf scowls at Skarsus for a moment before turning away to look for a place to bring the boy, as the dwarf suggested.

((OOC:  Sorry taitzu52, for using your character but it seemed appropriate and I couldn't figure how else to keep Zar from saying what he was going to say ))


----------



## taitzu52 (Dec 8, 2004)

((OOC- Word.   ))


----------



## deadestdai (Dec 14, 2004)

Skarsus "turned-off" almost as soon as the boring elf had started his rant. he was tired of his idiotic rantings an hour ago.

Nodding to Derrick, he once again mounts Palientha. 

Now that this tomfoolery is done with, get yourselves prepared. We have a long journey ahead of us.


----------



## taitzu52 (Dec 15, 2004)

The party trudges off towards a nearby church of Derrik's choosing.  After some words of regret to the priest within, they double check their supplies, and make ready to leave Skyrium in search of the church in Zakor.  Perhaps a meal and a fight is all the relaxation they need for one night before a long journey?


----------



## Vendetta (Dec 16, 2004)

"I've had a long day, actually, and feel particularly drained this eve.  A good nights rest would do me well and set out upon the marrow."  The Sea Elf says as the group heads to the church.


----------



## DralonXitz (Dec 20, 2004)

As the group treads along the plains of country towards the church that Derrik reccomended, they come to a large building, pure white, with a 20 Pointed star at the top, the Symbol of the Order of Kyhmer, Church of Justico.  As they open the doors, rows of benches are seen, leading to an alter at the front of the room with a short, bald human in a purple robe, reading from a thick book.

As he hears the door open, he raises his head and begins to speak, *"Ah, welcome to the chu..."*, but goes silent as he sees the child in the Dwarve's arms.  Tears begin to flow from his eyes as he approaches them, dropping his book as he runs to the body.  He runs his hand over his face and softly speaks, *"Thi....this boy, how did he die?  How did my son die??"*


----------



## Vendetta (Dec 21, 2004)

Zar-Vroxiar flops down into a pew, weary.  "Some bounty hunter caused this.  If not for him, your son would still be alive."   The sea elf says quickly, hoping someone doesn't come out and try to lay the blame on the half elf.


----------



## deadestdai (Dec 21, 2004)

**OOC - Sense Motive on what the elf just said. If he gets it, then he'll stay silent, otherwise, Uh oh. **


----------



## Vendetta (Dec 21, 2004)

OOC: Actually, he's not lying, if that bounty hunter guy hadn't attacked us/Skarsus, the kid wouldn't have gotten shot


----------



## Ferrix (Dec 21, 2004)

Derrik spins upon the elf with a glare, forge red, "spit yer tongue out and git ye' gone or ye'll be as bad 'm."  His reference to a him is retributively vague.  Turning towards the priest, he bows his head, "'n accident, wretched 'n horrible.  Blame is not to be spent wickedly without longer words.  Let us talk 'n silence from fools.  Do ye have a private chamber?"


----------



## ferretguy (Dec 21, 2004)

OOC: methinks the dwarf has a bit o'problem with a innocent half elf...  

Ackalon stays quiet and reserved, a bit taken aback by the sea elfs coverage of his unluck. 

OOC: not that he feels guilty for the childs death...it was a nice shot..just a wrong target..


----------



## Vendetta (Dec 21, 2004)

"You dare!"  The sea elf stands, his voice in anger.  "You yourself said it was an accident, you stupid fool!  And it was!  And, had it not been for that fiend, the boy would never have been at risk!  But then, I must be a fool as well... I try to reason with a dwarf!  What if it had been your spell that had gone wrong?  Or his blade breaking in a freak accident?  You sit so high and mighty passing judgement on something the fates chose, not anyone here!"  And after than, the sea elf storms off across the room to a pew on the other side where he sits to rest, away from the others.


----------



## taitzu52 (Dec 21, 2004)

Thromgril steps in front of Ackalon, "Aye, twas his bolt.  But the foul humors of that unnatural hunter is what caused it to fly amiss." 

Thromgril stands defiantly in front of the half-elf in show of his support.  "But if ye have any remorse in the matter, you'll try to heal the heart of this elf.  He seems to be a bit....off.  Or maybe he just needs a nap."  

Thromgril shrugs, as usual.


----------



## Vendetta (Dec 21, 2004)

"Good for you, Dwarf."   Zar calls back over his shoulder from his simi-isolated location at the front of the chapel, showing that he is still paying attention to the goings on around him.  "Hark, then, I was begining to think that intelligent thought was only an elven curse."   The sea elf mutters as he sinks further into the pew and closes his eyes.


----------



## DralonXitz (Dec 22, 2004)

As the party argues, the priest closes his eyes, softly speaking, his voice overtaken by their shouting.  He then loudly bellows, with thunder in his voice, *"SILENCE!!!!!!"*

After he calms down, he looks over at the Mieran and softly speaks, *"Worry not of my son.  I Shall take care of him.  I am a good friend of our mutual ally, the Arch-Mage in Skyrium.  I know of your cause, he sent word to me to bring you a message.  This town you were sent to, this Zakor, has become a bit of a problem.  Apparently, the Prince who rules this specific territory, some Prince Kydrix, apparently you know him Skarsus, I heard he was your commanding officer or something, has become angry at the King and has seceded from Mier.  So getting into Zakor is a bit of a problem.  I guess Skarsus, you have some friend according to the Mage in Mier, a man by the name of Cristen Catharos, who can help you sneak into town.  Don't ask me, I just was told to tell you this information.  Cristen is currently at some place I have NEVER heard of, the Barracks of Freefaller.  Your supposed to know this place I hear, so that is your new objective."*


----------



## deadestdai (Dec 22, 2004)

Skarsus offers a silent nod of affirmation, then kneels in swift prayer and dons his helm as he turns to untether Palientha and lead the others further on toward their destination.


----------



## ferretguy (Dec 22, 2004)

> Thromgril stands defiantly in front of the half-elf in show of his support. "But if ye have any remorse in the matter, you'll try to heal the heart of this elf. He seems to be a bit....off. Or maybe he just needs a nap."




Remorse..yeah I do have a bit o'thatAckalon states That bounty hunter was somewhat protected from my shots...and bad luck lead to another in his stead being taken. And I do appreciate your and Zars support of me in this misfortunate turn of events.
Walking over to Zar, who sits isolated in the church, Although I don't know your reasons for coming to my defense ZarHe states quietly  I do thank you....Who knows one day I may be able to return the favor.


----------



## taitzu52 (Dec 22, 2004)

Thromgril, not one to simply pass out after a mostly sober night on the town, will stand guard, and wait for Zar to join Skarsus on our journey to these Barracks.


----------



## Vendetta (Dec 22, 2004)

Zar-Vroxiar looks up at the half elf as he speaks.  When he is finished, Zar scoffs "Support you?  A half-man?  Know this, I support you not.  I speak only the truth of the matter.  Not firing your weapon in my direction is enough favor for me, half-breed."  Zar hisses 
*Ferretguy  * (And DralonXitz): 



Spoiler



Though, something in Zar's eyes makes you think that perhaps he appreciated your gesture in thanking him.



Zar lifts himself slowly from his pew and he trudges onward, following the human out.  He will cast "Mount" ((preparied twice for days when he's traveling a lot))


----------



## taitzu52 (Dec 23, 2004)

(OOC- Deadestdai posted on the main board saying that he is soon to be a dad.  So....CONGRATS!!!

He asked to be put on "autopilot", and I can think of no other PBP thread that is better equipped than this one to take on the challenge!  I guess we'll all have to take turns acting completely antagonistic while using his character until Dai returns.  It's the "Lost Patriarch" way.

Hehe...just kidding.  Kinda.)

TZ


----------



## ferretguy (Dec 23, 2004)

Aye, a half breed I may be, but at least I have the ability to express gratitude when needed.Ackalon grins, And not to worry, dolphin breath, I will try to only hit those who would bring harm to me and mine.

He then turns and moves outside the church to leave this fair city behind...


----------



## Vendetta (Dec 23, 2004)

Zar smirked to himself, he always liked dolphins.


----------



## Vendetta (Dec 23, 2004)

taitzu52 said:
			
		

> (OOC- Deadestdai posted on the main board saying that he is soon to be a dad.  So....CONGRATS!!!
> 
> He asked to be put on "autopilot", and I can think of no other PBP thread that is better equipped than this one to take on the challenge!  I guess we'll all have to take turns acting completely antagonistic while using his character until Dai returns.  It's the "Lost Patriarch" way.
> 
> ...



LOL Amen to that


----------



## taitzu52 (Dec 28, 2004)

Thromgril climbs up on Derrik's wagon, seeing that Zar is better now.  Finding a cozy spot wedged between barrels and boxes, he dozes off, preferring to sleep on the road.


----------



## deadestdai (Jan 2, 2005)

(well! It seems that brave Skarsus got off scott free! Ha!)


----------



## taitzu52 (Jan 3, 2005)

deadestdai said:
			
		

> (well! It seems that brave Skarsus got off scott free! Ha!)



(OOC-Nah.  We abused your horse offline.   Well, I guess we're ready to mount up!)


----------



## Vendetta (Jan 4, 2005)

"Am I mistaken?  I believed it was said that we would be leaving now.  If we are going to sit around, I should much prefer do to thus in a bed at the local inn."   The sea elf scowls as he watches everyone mill about preparing to leave.

OOC: Just getting antsy for the next stage


----------



## Ferrix (Jan 6, 2005)

Derrik gives a half-hearted huff, the domineering explosiveness of the priest getting on his nerves.  He returns to his wagon, taking up the reigns, he looks around to make sure everyone is ready and without a word snaps the vehicle into motion.


----------



## deadestdai (Jan 6, 2005)

Skarsus is already up the street (Though still in view of the others) waiting for the others and trying to decide the best course to take for the journey onward.


----------



## DralonXitz (Jan 11, 2005)

(Ok All I am Back, a Thousand Apologies, my mother, who I now believe to be one in the same as the Dark One adopted a third bloody child and I have been busy as hell.  But I am back, So Hoorah)

As the party of heroes saddles up, Skarsus gives a nod to Derrik and brings his steed to speed, heading towards the Barracks located in his Homeland.  Riding at comfortable speed, the 5 warriors laugh and take some rest time as they head towards Mier.

About 3 days later, Due to storms and a rather annoying goblin carpenter, Skarsus brings Palenthia to a halt, standing her up on two legs as he looks from atop a hill downwards at a Small walled area, with a few buildings in the center.  About 30 soldiers, very large, sit around a campfire, one standing, clad in Heavy Platemail, saying a prayer.

*"Gentlemen, welcome to my homeland, and our Destination, Mier.  More specificlly, the Barracks of Freefaller, home to the 23rd Devastators"*


----------



## Vendetta (Jan 12, 2005)

"Hazzah..."   The sea elf groans.  "Where now?"


----------



## ferretguy (Jan 12, 2005)

Looking down on the soldiers gathered at their campfire, Ackalon states Well, from the looks of it, we'll be havin' our dinner served up with prayer..


----------



## deadestdai (Jan 13, 2005)

**OOC: Does Skarsus recognise any of these men personally? Or just their military markings?**


----------



## taitzu52 (Jan 13, 2005)

Thromgril's blissful sleep was shattered with a "Huzzah...."  Grumpy and bleary eyed, he awakens from the back of the cart where he was resting.  _What manner of gayety is this?, _ he wonders, angered at being awoken.  He then looks around, comes to his senses, and remembers that he is travelling with Elves.

Looking around, he sees what would only be their destination, and the praying men in the barracks.  He yawns and says, "Well, that big one in the armor.  That mus' be Cristen, or at least he knows where he is.  Well...what are ye waitin' fer, lad?  He ain't gonna come to you!"  Thromgril scratches himself and looks around for a likely spot to relieve himself.


----------



## Vendetta (Jan 13, 2005)

"There can be great power in prayer, half-human.  We should be lucky to eat under the protection of someone's god... assuming the _boy's _ people are honorable, of course."  Zar-Vroxiar says as he gives a slight sneer of disgust toward the human of the group.  After all, only gnomes rank below humans on the scale of acceptable, non-evil races.


----------



## ferretguy (Jan 14, 2005)

I know that, long ears, just not one fer prayin just to have some grub. But then again, considering what soldiers these parts eat, I suppose prayer definitly can't hurt.
Turning to the horseman
Well, ya' wanna head down, or are we gonna wait for th'celebratin' to stop?


----------



## Vendetta (Jan 14, 2005)

"Who said you had to pray?"  Zar snipes back at the rogue and gives a quick scoff.


----------



## ferretguy (Jan 16, 2005)

Never said I was prayin' Wizard,Ackalon spits,always found my best rewards from those too occupied with prayer...or with studyin' musty tomes, to notice my activities goin' on around them.


----------



## Vendetta (Jan 16, 2005)

"You just said that you would not pray for food..."   The sea elf starts then scoffs loudly, mumbling something about half-breed's being cursed with human intelligence as he directs his magical steed away from  the group a bit to inspect the countryside.


----------



## taitzu52 (Jan 17, 2005)

Thromgril elbows Derrik in the ribs and whispers, "Where's he ridin' off to?  I thought they were gonna kiss!"  After a good chuckle, Thromgril huffs and puffs about sitting up on a hill doing nothing.


----------



## deadestdai (Jan 19, 2005)

**OOC: Waitin' on Dm to let me know if Skarsus knows these troops....**


----------



## DralonXitz (Feb 3, 2005)

((OOC: Yes, Skarsus knows the man in the Large armor and all the Devastators.  He was their former Unit Commander, Cristen took over when Skarsus left.  Be careful, he holds some resentment towards you for leaving)


----------



## Vendetta (Feb 3, 2005)

Zar glares back at the human.  "Well... what are we doing here then?"   he says.


----------



## deadestdai (Feb 3, 2005)

We are going to be very calm and polite. I am not favoured in this place.

Skarsus then lead the others down to the soldiers at a slow and careful measured pace, his shield (And it's emblum) and colors very easy to see, should lookouts have been posted.


----------



## Vendetta (Feb 3, 2005)

"What a surprise, he's not favored here."   Zar mutters under his breath, but loud enough so that anyone who wants to, can hear.


----------



## taitzu52 (Feb 3, 2005)

"Well," says Thromgril, "I wouldn't think that you're gonna improve our powers of persuasion, pointy."  Smacking the contents of the cart with a big meaty hand, the dwarf shouts, "Unless we offer ya up inside this barrel.  HAR HAR HAR!!!"  Thromgril doubles over in the cart, laughing as they head down the hill.  "This place looks pretty lonely, and ye might fetch a pretty coin!  HAR HAR HAR HAR HAR!!!!"


----------



## DralonXitz (Feb 3, 2005)

As the party decends down the hill, a lookout shouts a call down to the group in a circle.  The men get up and look towards the group, with the Huge man opening his eyes and scanning the area.  Upon seeing the emblem on the shield and the face behind it, he gives a heavy glare and grips his claymore from his side, unsheathing it as he charges to the gate, stretching his sword arm out and pointing the blade directly at Skarsus' throat as they stop.

*"Stop there Skarsus!  Your not wanted in these parts, and it is only by the grace of Justico that I do not cut you down now.  What brings your filthy hide here?  You think that we have forgotten what you have done?  NO! We have not!"*

Pulling his blade away, he sheathes it and turns around, walking through his men as he stops near the campfire, pulling a small red dagger from the ground.  He closely examines it and turns around to Skarsus, showing it to him.

*"Remember this Skarsus?  Probably not, considering your lack of loyalty to your brothers.  This was the Dagger you retrieved from the Orc Cheiftain Jomarra, after we finished a 3 year campaign against his forces.  You gave it to us, along with this oath, "Through the fires of hell we walk, to achieve what could not be done, for the mighty 23rd Devastators, the battle is never done."*

He throws the blade to Skarsus and looks back up at him, clenching his fist, *"You told us that you would never leave, that nothing broke our bond.  And yet as soon as the King offers a new posting in the Royal Guard, you rush off!  No explanation, nothing.  WHY!!!"*


----------



## Vendetta (Feb 4, 2005)

((OOC: Before going down the hill, after listening to Thromgril))

Zar laughs quite unintentionally.  "There is something about you, dwarf, that I like.  Good for you."  The sea elf chuckles to himself as the party makes their way down.  When the man charges Skarsis, Zar-Begins the dweomer for a lightning bolt spell but stops when he realizes the man just has a bone to pick with the human.  _"I always knew that one was a problem." _   He thinks to himself.


----------



## Vendetta (Feb 14, 2005)

_"Now what?  They are just stairing at each other... what is it with humans?  At least with a dwarf you know what he's thinking because he can't keep it inside."_ Zar thinks to himself, wishing that something, ANYTHING would happen.


----------



## Ferrix (Feb 16, 2005)

Derrik grimaces at the situation, "Ye didn't say ye weren't welcome in yer own home lad."


----------



## Vendetta (Feb 17, 2005)

_"SEE!!!  That's what I was thinking, but the dwarf said it..."  _ thinks Zar to himself as he tries to figure out an appropriate insult to sling at the human.


----------



## ferretguy (Feb 18, 2005)

Looking at Skarsus, Ackalon smiles. Hell Horseman, I never realized that you were like me...giving up an oath for a much better paying position, waving down at the camp, and _Definitly_ better company.


----------



## Vendetta (Feb 18, 2005)

"Yes, much better company, Ackalon.  Can you imagine the horror of being surrounded by humans every day, year in and year out?"  Zar jests along with the half elf.


----------



## taitzu52 (Feb 18, 2005)

"Can you imagine the horror," bellows Thromgril, "that surrounds my loincloth?!?!?  HAR HAR HAR HAR!!!!"  The dwarf reels back and slaps his belly as he prone to in his moments of individualized humor.


----------



## Vendetta (Feb 18, 2005)

Zar raises an eyebrow and turns slowly toward Thromgril and stares at him for a moment... the elf is speechless.


----------



## ferretguy (Feb 20, 2005)

"Humans in themselves can be entertaining...but those soldier types Ackalon shudders "between their march this way salute that way...now thats the real horror...
 Sniffing Ackalon turns to the dwarf  Hades Thromgril, one does not have to imagine it...just stand downwind after you've quaffed several pints o'that dwarven ale and one can experiance it!"


----------



## deadestdai (Mar 2, 2005)

Ignoring his companions' attempts at ridicule, Skarsus dismounts and, after tethering Palientha to the wagon's railing, bends to pick up the Orc Dagger and walks over to his former squad-mates.

Cristen, I made that oath. I made it with an honest heart. I stayed with the Devastators for four months after the campaign ended. He swept his gaze across all of his former comrades in arms. The truth is, that we ALL made an oath to our king and country first and foremost. A man's word is only as good as the action he is ready to put behind it. I served with you men, then my king sent for me and now I am serving him, as I had promised - before I made my oath to you all. And I do believe, that no man here would have done otherwise were he in my place. We are all loyal to our King and Country above all else, yes?

He offered the dagger back to Cristen, handle first.

I will return. But only when OUR king releases me back to regular duty. Until then, I would expect you all to respect my decisions.


----------



## DralonXitz (Mar 9, 2005)

Cristen glares at him and takes the dagger back, offering out his hand to him in brothership.  Nodding, he concedes, "Yes brother, I suppose you are right.  To King and Country first, forever.  Forgive me, it was the fury from a bloodless month that led me to such vile foolishness."

He turns his head over to his Luitenent, and orders, "Thomer, get out the Ale, and lots of it!  Tonight, we drink to a hero!"


----------



## Vendetta (Mar 9, 2005)

"About time..."   Zar mumbles to himself, glad that the silly humans have finally come to some understanding and have moved onto the more important matters at hand... washing away a long and difficult travel.


----------



## Ferrix (Mar 9, 2005)

"Finally lad... eh... did he say ale? Alrighty!  Down we go..." snapping the reins he spurs the mule drawing the wagon down to the group.  Taking in the group of men with a warm eye, Derrik grins as he sees ale kegs being broken out for drinking, "I knew I heard 'em say to break out the ale."


----------



## taitzu52 (Mar 9, 2005)

"HAH!",  yells Thromgril, "I knew this wasn't a waste of time.  Ye just need some faith, laddies!"  Thromgril joins Derrik in eyeing up the casks of ale, smacking his lips in anticipation.


----------



## ferretguy (Mar 11, 2005)

Aye, I could use a good drink myselfAckalon acknowledges as they head over to where the ale is being brought out _At least as long as its free..._


----------



## Vendetta (Mar 11, 2005)

"What's the possibility that these humans actuallly have drinkable ale?"   Zar quips to the dwarves who appear so excited about the ale.


----------



## taitzu52 (Mar 11, 2005)

Thromgril simply grins and shrugs, like a desperate man looking at a two-dollar whore.


----------



## Vendetta (Mar 11, 2005)

Seeing the look in Thromgril's eyes, Zar clears far out of the way.


----------



## DralonXitz (Mar 14, 2005)

As the two Soldiers shake hands again, shouts are heard as men bring out 12, large black kegs of Ale, laying them out and pulling mugs out of cupboards.  One of the smaller soldiers pulls out a Lute and begins to play a festive melody.

The hours pass by into the darkness of the night, drowned away by gallons of fine Mieran Ale.  Thromgril sits near the fire, discussing the chemical properties of the finest Dwarven Ale.  Derrik lays passed out near a tent, his beard covered in liquid.  Skarsus and Cristen laugh the night away, discussing past battles that they fought together.

On the other side of the fire, near the Lute player, Ackalon and Zar sit together, sipping at Ale, when a large man falls onto Zar, singing, *"Oh hail the Gods, they make me strong, I won't be able to stand up long...."*.


----------



## Vendetta (Mar 14, 2005)

"Barbarians!"   Zar curses as he moves to let the man fall to the ground.


----------



## ferretguy (Mar 22, 2005)

"No wonder it's so easy to get through the border here,"Ackalon says under his breath, "with soldiers like this a army could come march by and this man would probably drink'till the countries takin' over"


----------



## taitzu52 (Mar 30, 2005)

"Surely 'tis a ruse." exclaims Thromgril as he uses his forearm to wipe spilt ale off of his matted moustache, "If'n  d'enemy believes dat this station is drunk 'n unawares, then they'll attack, and ........BOOM!", yells the dwarf, waving his arms in the air, spilling what little was left of his ale on the ground.  "Any warrior wit a lick of training c'n fight as well drunk as e'can sober.", he says, slapping his belly, which not coincidentally, is full of ale.  Thromgril continues to demonstrate just how unfit for leadership he truly is on into the night.  Forgetting completely that Skarsus is talking with their leader, he continually asks anyone who will talk to him if they are in charge, and when they will be riding out to....well, he's kind of fuzzy on those details, but he knows that cracking skulls is involved, as he explains.  He passes out (as always, when he is ready to pass out), and snores loudly until prodded to wakefulness.  If left alone, that could be weeks.


----------



## DralonXitz (Apr 11, 2005)

The night of endless drinking continues on, with loud singing, dancing, and completly wasted dwarves making their presence very well known.  Finally, as the sun comes up, Cristen wakes up to see the entire camp passed out, everyone except for Skarsus.

Walking over to Skarsus, he kneels beside him and softly says, *"So Skarsus, what got you into this mess?  Zakor, not exactly the warmest reception there as of recently."*

Skarsus, spinning his sword on the ground as he looks down calmly replies, *"Some business with a wizard in Skyrium.  You know the kind."*

Cristen laughs loudly and pats him on the back, standing up as he begins to kick his men in the ribs to awaken them.

*"Ah yes lad, yes I do.  Well, I best get this rowdy bunch up soon, it will take a bit of time for those hangovers to wear off."*  As he walks away, the men, one by one, begin to awaken.


----------



## Vendetta (Apr 11, 2005)

Only needed four hours of meditation and some time going over his spell book, Zar-Vroxiar has been well ready for the day.  He's spent the last couple hours looking off into the horizon and thinking.  But seeing life again in the camp, he heads in the direction of Skarsus and Cristen.


----------



## taitzu52 (Apr 11, 2005)

Thromgril snores loudly.  He never dreams when he's been drinking, probably why the dwarf takes to drinking when it suits him.  As always, this slayer can sleep through just about anything.  Bumpy cart rides, combat, stampedes; it really takes someone addressing him directly to wake him (usually meaning a sharp kick to the ribs).  The only exception to this rule is the smell of food.  This will usually get the surly dwarf to eventually grumble to wakefulness.  Much to most civilized folks' surprise, Thromgril is NEVER hung over.

"Hurrm.  Hooo.",  he says as he rises to his feet, and scratches his back side.  "Is that rashers I be smellin'?",  he says, sniffing the air, and heading towards any visible fire.  He'll find Skarsus and try to figure out how long they'll be staying, but the dwarf is ever eager to move on.


----------



## deadestdai (Apr 11, 2005)

Skarsus was glad that the previous day's confrontation hadn't escalated into a situation that could have become quite deadly for all parties involved. Cristen, whilst an able warrior was in Skarsus opinion, far too hot-headed and quick to take offense to make a good leader. On more than one mission disaster had been kept at bay through hurried on-the-spot planning to cope with the man's prideful shortcomings. 

Skarsus shook his head. _Still, the company is still here, AND in full compliment. I'm sure that Cristen has done his best nonetheless._ 

The young officer turned to watch the camp awaken, his former borther's-in-arms rising swiftly (If a little groggily) with the same military urgency that he had instilled in them when he had been in charge quite a contrast to the lazy rising of his new companions. He had hardly slept himself, and the little rest he had found had been fitful and ridden with nightmares of his family's murder. So after only a few hours of rest, the warrior had spent the remainder of the night planning the journey ahead.

Breakfast was a welcome break from his thoughts and he eagerly swallowed the hot bacon and salted breads available. Just as he was about to head up for a second cup of hot brew, he saw both Thromgril and the elven wizard headed his way and waited to see what they had to say.


----------



## ferretguy (Apr 16, 2005)

Shifting under his blanket, Ackalon winced as the 400th rock gouged into his already tormented ribs. Grumbling to himself about the lack of enough alchohol to grant good rest on warmth suching ground, he hears the rest of the camp coming to wakefullness. Shaking the sleep out of his eyes he gets up and tries to stretch his body good enough to get the crick out of his back and neck (sleepin outdoors was never his forte...), then he heads down to where the others seem to be gathering for breakfast....(Course it'll be cold and/or overcooked gruel....thats all these soldiers seem to eat when their out guarding the border He thinks to himself all the while muttering about talking to the horseman about where the nearest inn could be found in this region...)


----------



## Vendetta (Apr 16, 2005)

Zar arrives just after the dwarf.  "Is anything worth eating?"   He grumbles, taking a shot at human cooking... now if only there were a halfling about... they always know how to cook passable meals.  The sea elf scowls at the mug of coffee in the human's hands, thinking it may be better used for polishing Thromgril's armor to a glitter than putting in one's stomach.


----------



## DralonXitz (Apr 17, 2005)

(OOC: Unless anyone has any objections, I'll just autopilot Ferrix until he posts again)

As the party wakes up, they all make their way towards the makeshit mess hall.  More of a large tent with a massive banquet table, the unit slowly sits down at it, as a large chef in a rather grimy outfit serves out bowls of lukewarm gruel to the men.  Conversation slowly erupts between them, the dreadful after-effects of the liquor still taking it's toll.

At a small round table at the end, Cristen, Skarsus and the other four heroes sit down, and receive gruel with some bread, and a glass of watered down ale for their meal.  Cristen slowly enjoys his meal, reminiscing with Skarsus of the old days before moving onto the task at hand.

*"Well, as you probably already know Skarsus, Zakor is no longer part of Mier.  The prince seceded a small area of the country, and Zakor is right on the outskirts of it.  Getting in won't be much of a problem, as the men there are young and weak, but the real difficulty is finding these people your looking for.  We know of this order, they call themselves the Fallen Dragons, supposedly descendents of Amun, but they have their temple extremely well protected.  Noone has been inside there for years, and the townspeople fear them.  They have some kind of hex on the door, so the only way in will be to somehow convince them to let you in.  I can get you into Zakor, but that temple, your on your own there pal.  Is there anything you need before we depart?"*


----------



## Vendetta (Apr 17, 2005)

Zar ignors the cattle as they talk and eats only enough of the gruel to quiet his stomach before excusing himself from the mess hall.


----------



## taitzu52 (Apr 18, 2005)

Thromgril waddles over to the back table with the rest of the party.  After the offerings have been set, he takes the watered ale and begins to gargle with it, swishing it around in his mouth rather loudly before turning around and spitting it onto the dirt floor.  "Ahhh.",  he says, "I could use somethin' ta break the fast."  He digs into his gruel, paying little attention to the conversation until it turns to the order's temple.  "A Hex, eh.  Well dat's why we've the elf 'ere, for tings like dat.  Cert'nly not fer his kind words of en'courgment."  he says, chuckling at his own joke.  "Maybe HE'LL talk our way in!!  Hohoho, haha!"  Thromgril laughs, slapping his belly.  It becomes obvious soon, that he's still a bit drunk.


----------



## deadestdai (Apr 18, 2005)

Still blinking away tiredness from the night before, Skarsus looks to his companions and raises an eyebrow. Besides supplies and a small army, what do you lot think?  Suddenly, he is the unsure boy again, thrust into a leadership position over those who were plainly his elders. It felt strange, but he was slowly becoming used to taking the reigns in these situations.


----------



## Vendetta (Apr 19, 2005)

"Hmmm?"   Zar says, somewhat distantly as he turns to face the group.  "I wasn't listening.  I'm only here for morale support."   The sea elf says as he steps back closer to the others to hear a summary of what he missed.


----------



## ferretguy (Apr 19, 2005)

As he spoons the gritty, non-flavored gruel in his mouth, Ackalon does his best to swallow his breakfast, wishing that he would of grabbed a few apples from the inn before he left.


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 23, 2005)

Derrik gulps down his gruel, watching the troupe of soldiers go about their morning routine.  _Wonder if they be need'n a smith fer any'thin._


----------



## DralonXitz (Apr 24, 2005)

Cristen stands up at Skarsus' party's silence and heads for the door, patting Skarsus on the back and says, *"I'll take that for a no brother.  Come on let us move out."*

As the adventurers grab their gear and prepare their horses for the journey, the soldiers begin to leave the camp, and head towards the small town of Zakor.  Days pass, and about two sunrises later, after many drinks and laughs, Cristen and Skarsus come over a large mountain and look down upon a secluded valley, small camps around it, and in the middle, a humble village, with a massive cathedral pointing towards the heavens.

Cristen turns back to his men and shouts, *"Come on boys, lets head towards Zakor!"*


----------



## deadestdai (Apr 25, 2005)

Surprised that none of his companions had offered any suggestions, Skarsus bowed his head and finished his breakfast. 

-------------------------

As the days pass, he wonders just what he had gotten himself into? Criten and the others were still doing their "safe" duties. Still manning their outpost and taking care of "normal" occurences. _How the devil did a young patrol-man like me find myself in the middle of nation-affecting troubles?!_ It wasn't the first time he had asked himself that question since he had set off for the golden citedal and he was sure it wouldn't be the last. 

Zakor is set before us my friends, let's see what we have to do to get inside eh? The young man spurs Palientha off behind Cristen and his troupe expecting the others to follow.


----------



## taitzu52 (Apr 25, 2005)

Thromgril snores loudly in the back of Derrik's cart through most of the journey.  The spiked haired dwarf is usually pretty oblivious to others opinions of him, and surely due to his storytelling and poor attitude towards weight management, the men of Cristen's battalion surely think this dwarf as comic relief with an axe.  But the group from Skyrium probably hasn't forgotten what happened to the bounty hunter so easily.  Thromgril sleeps, and offers little in the way of wisdom, tactical advise, or good conversation.  But of course, the nature his real skills lie elsewhere....his axe is never far.

Peering over the cart at the hamlet, Thromgril inanely comments, "What is dis place?  A mere thorpe with a ed'fice like dat in d'middle?  Hrrumph."  Thromgril turns back around, waiting for wiser men to make their move.


----------



## Vendetta (Apr 25, 2005)

"I can only assume that these humans know where they are going.  I have not ever been here... but then, I could be giving them too much credit."   Zar says to Thromgril


----------



## ferretguy (Apr 26, 2005)

Riding up to the horseman, Ackalon suggests Well, been doing a bit of thinking Skar..catching a bit of dust from the trail he hawks and spits, If these guys won't come out or let us in after we've stated what we're here for, givin a bit of time I can probably get us in..haven't met a window or door I couldn't open yet..


----------



## deadestdai (Apr 26, 2005)

Frowning at the half-man, Skarsus replies. You will stay your swarthy hands and remain with the rest of us, brigand. I suspected you for what you are soon after we first met! I am sure the peoples of this temple will allow us entry with only an honest and polite request. Narrowing his eyes at Ackalon for emphasis, the horseman then turns off to gallop off to the head of the group, ready to address whoever might be waiting.


----------



## taitzu52 (Apr 26, 2005)

"Well if stealth and a'lock pickery fail," says Thromgril as he thumbs the blade of his axe, "we can always go to plan B!"  He scrapes his thumb some more against the blade, making a scratching sound on his calluses.  Noticing the looks he's getting, he says, "Ya din't bring me 'long fer me charming dance steps, now did ya?!?!"


----------



## Vendetta (Apr 27, 2005)

"What got up the human's hind end?  Showing off in front of his friends, I guess."   Zar quips to no one in particular.


----------



## ferretguy (Apr 28, 2005)

A honest heart and a polite request..Ackalon replies as the fool rides off, along with a couple of gold coins will probably get you a woman for the night shaking his head he thinks to himself that  taking this job had better be worth putting up with this obvious bumpkin...then again he'll probably not notice if a bit extra gold is missing from this temple....hmmm the possiblities....


----------



## Vendetta (Apr 29, 2005)

"Honesty?  To a woman?  Riiiiight... Like that ever got a man anywhere."   Zar says after overhearing Ackalon


----------



## ferretguy (Apr 29, 2005)

Turning toward Zar, Ackalon smiles Yeh...yer probably right about that, moneys th'thing they're mainly interested in...or power.Looking off to the riding human Of course, someday our fearless leader may find that out.


----------



## Ferrix (May 3, 2005)

Derrik merely huffs and remains quiet upon his wagon, he waits for the human to get them in.  Generally ignoring the withering banter of the half-elf and the elf, although when Thromgril mentions being brought along for his dance steps, Derrik nearly rolls off of his perch in a moment of laughter.


----------



## taitzu52 (May 5, 2005)

"HAR-HAR! Har!" _*dramatic pause*_ "Har."


----------



## deadestdai (May 5, 2005)

Riding up to Cristen's side at the head of the troupe, Skarsus shouts over the thunder of hooves, Who is the leader of this place? I'm hoping that they'll recieve us in a better fashion if we seem informed?!


----------



## DralonXitz (May 17, 2005)

Cristen looks over at Skarsus and replies, *"I haven't the slightest brother.  All I know is that the local tavern owner, Govorak, an Orc, is a pretty friendly lad, and he might be able to help you out."*

Cristen rallies his men, and leads down the hill towards the small town of Zakor.  Only a few minutes later, the troupe arrives at the outskirts of the town, which in it's size, the outskirts is actually the inskirts.  Cristen and the troops dismount their horses and take off their helmets as a they see a farmer working in his garden, silent, tilling his potatoes.

The commander approaches the man and says, *"Hail Sir, I am Commander Cristen Catharos, leader of the 23rd Devastators.  May I ask where we might find the local tavern?"*

The farmer coldly looks up and replies, *"No tavern here anymore, friend.  Since your people abandoned us, the Prince seceded, and took us with him.  Now, we are ruled by the Black One, the Mage of the Night.  He is our master, we answer to him.  Leave or die."*


----------



## deadestdai (May 17, 2005)

Stepping up beside his comrade Skarsus put on his most genuine smile. Good man, my thanks for your informative reply. My friend here,  He clapped Cristen's shoulder. And I were wondering how we would be able to talk to your new _Master_?

Skarsus was worried. If this man was anything to go by, then the people of this place would more likely lie or turn the group over to the Prince's forces than help. But trying the polite way first, never hurt. He just hoped the Sea Elf or that bastard thief didn't open their mouths and ruin this effort.


----------



## Vendetta (May 18, 2005)

Zar is taken back by the cold reply of the farmer.  How dare he talk thusly to Skarsus and ... that other human... but then he tells himself, they are only human; uncouthed and uncivilized, no better than a barbarian hunter/gatherer.  Zar rolls his eyes and decides to just let the humans' deal with it.


----------



## taitzu52 (Jun 7, 2005)

"Right!" says Thromgril, "I say....we keell him!!!"  as he runs a finger across his own neck and makes a horrible grimacing smile at the local.  With axe in one hand he makes to jump off the cart and have at the poor bastard.  But alas for Thromgril, Derrik reacts quickly and digs his shoulder into the savage dwarf's torso, "Woah there, laddie.  Don' go an' mess up ye blade jus' yit."  After some minor struggling, Thromgril sits back down again with an angry, "Hrrumph!" and pouts with his arms crossed in disappointment.


----------



## DralonXitz (Aug 27, 2005)

deadestdai said:
			
		

> Stepping up beside his comrade Skarsus put on his most genuine smile. Good man, my thanks for your informative reply. My friend here,  He clapped Cristen's shoulder. And I were wondering how we would be able to talk to your new _Master_?




The old farmer glares at Skarsus as he lays down his gardening tool and coldly says, *"If you wish to talk to our Master, you will have to meet him at his Home, the Tower of Daemoria.  Follow me".*  He slowly turns around and begins to walk towards the streets of Zakor.  

As he gets out of earshot, Cristen pats Skarsus on the shoulder and says, *"My job is done here brother.  I would come further, but I don't want the Seperatists thinking that I'm leading a covert attack on their territory.  Good Luck"*.  He nods at his men and mounts his horse as the Devastators ride off over the hill, leaving the five heroes alone.


----------



## Vendetta (Aug 27, 2005)

_"Humans!" _ Zar'Vroxiar thinks to himself as he sees the bitter old man turn on his heels.


----------



## ferretguy (Aug 28, 2005)

_Oh Boy, me'thinks we're headin into trouble_ Ackalon thinks to himself Well there Zar, Looks like we're off to meet a nasty wizard....now your not going to start laughing maniacly  and start on some evil power trip when we meet up are ya?


----------



## Vendetta (Aug 28, 2005)

"Whatever that means.  You know what would be a great idea?  If you didn't speak to me, or at all, unless you had something that was actually useful to say.  Yes, that would be great."  Zar replies back to the half elf.


----------



## deadestdai (Aug 28, 2005)

Waving to Cristen's fast dissapearing form, Skarsus nods politely to the older man and gestures the others to follow in behind him.

Hearing the bickering at his rear, the young warrior did his best to keep an even tone.Please, the both of you, just give it a rest for an hour or so? Please? Even though he knew he was the junior to both of the elvenkind, he still found it hard to form his request as a question as opposed to blurting it out as an order as he would have done to the Devastators. _Sometimes I wonder to m'self who exactly is the youngest here?_


----------



## taitzu52 (Aug 28, 2005)

(OOC- Wow, I have missed Zar's posts.  He's such a....what's that word they always use on _Deadwood_?)

Seeing the riders take of, and the farmer lead them off to some unknown fate gives Thromgril some misgivings about humans as well.  "Right.  Tower of Daemoria.  Fine name f'I eva 'eard one." he says, his thumb again rubbing against the blade of his axe.  Going through life with a mere bloody thumb is no fate for a proper dwarf.  The look in his eyes speaks all the more to his eagerness to find death or glory in the bowels of this devils' citadel.


----------



## Vendetta (Aug 28, 2005)

deadestdai said:
			
		

> Hearing the bickering at his rear, the young warrior did his best to keep an even tone.Please, the both of you, just give it a rest for an hour or so? Please? Even though he knew he was the junior to both of the elvenkind, he still found it hard to form his request as a question as opposed to blurting it out as an order as he would have done to the Devastators. _Sometimes I wonder to m'self who exactly is the youngest here?_




"I believe that was what I had already suggested."  Zar says to the human as he leads them onward.  Zar thinks about the "Tower" and tries to remember anything about it.  ((OOC: Knowledge Arcana +8 if applicable))


----------



## DralonXitz (Aug 30, 2005)

deadestdai said:
			
		

> Waving to Cristen's fast dissapearing form, Skarsus nods politely to the older man and gestures the others to follow in behind him.
> 
> Hearing the bickering at his rear, the young warrior did his best to keep an even tone.Please, the both of you, just give it a rest for an hour or so? Please? Even though he knew he was the junior to both of the elvenkind, he still found it hard to form his request as a question as opposed to blurting it out as an order as he would have done to the Devastators. Sometimes I wonder to m'self who exactly is the youngest here?




As the old man dissapears beyond their sight, the young leader gestures to his comrades to follow him.  Fighting amongst each other, Skarsus tries to calm the two elves down, to little result.



			
				Vendetta said:
			
		

> "I believe that was what I had already suggested." Zar says to the human as he leads them onward. Zar thinks about the "Tower" and tries to remember anything about it. ((OOC: Knowledge Arcana +8 if applicable))




As the group proceeds to follow the farmer, the Sea-Elf thinks to himself of any happenings of this word, Daemoria.  As he ponders through his endless tome of knowledge, also known as his memory, he remembers only one note he read in an arcane volume once...

_"...although the dark lord had been banished from the island by Prince Banathar, his spirit still lingered on in the place.  Rather than fade from existance, the Sorceror wove himself into the very foundations of the Tower of Daemoria, forever ensuring his legacy to live, through his dark lair..."_

The old farmer leads them through the town of Zakor.  It is a quiet, dreary place, with few people outside.  Those that are stare coldly at the heroes, their eyes showing a mix of sorrow and emptiness.  Skarsus has seen enough war-torn villages over his years to know these people have witnessed something truely tramatic.

After a short journey, the farmer stops at a small, rickity boat.  He motions them into it, saying, "This is the only passage to the Tower of Daemoria.  Row towards that island", pointing at a small island to the southeast.  In the center of the isle is a large, spiraling Black Tower, visible as clear as day even from here.


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 30, 2005)

Derrik looks woefully at the small boat from atop his wagon, "I don't much like the idea of leaving me wagon to rest out here, the folks don't seem kindly, now do they?"


----------



## ferretguy (Aug 30, 2005)

Hopping off his horse, Ackalon looks towards the isle. Oh come now Derrik, whats a farmer and his folk going to do with our wagon. Besides they've already told us we're doomed...he smirks, But then again, with our great leaders and a MOST powerfull mage their leader will be the one doomed if our wagon is reduced to splinters and horses eaten..


----------



## taitzu52 (Aug 30, 2005)

"Boat?!?!" bellows Thormgril, "Nobody said 'nything 'bout a boat!  I'll take MY doom standin' up, thank ye"  He crosses his arms and turns his nose at the water, like a child in front of a plate of lima beans.


----------



## deadestdai (Aug 30, 2005)

Skarsus dismounted and patted his mount's neck. He looked at the boat and pursed his lips in thought. I am not fond of the idea of leaving Palientha behind. Derrik is right, these people cannot be trusted. Zar, do you have any majicks that can carry us across, or at the very least the horses?


----------



## Vendetta (Aug 30, 2005)

"I do not specialize in the transportation of pets, having none myself.  However, I can create a way to carry gear too heavy to carry when mobility is needed and too valuable to trust to fate."  Zar replies to the human after a good long glare at the rogue, as if planning what spells and in what order he would use against him.


----------



## deadestdai (Aug 30, 2005)

And so you're sayin' that there's no way to bring along my friend using your powers?  Skarsus looked aghast at the idea of having to leave his trusted battle companion behind in such a foul place.


----------



## DralonXitz (Aug 30, 2005)

As the party dismays over the fate of their supplies, a bright light illuminates the area, almost blinding, as an old man in pure white robes approaches them.  Clutching a long, white staff, he approaches Skarsus and speaks softly.

"Fear not friend, I shall take care of your steeds.  You can trust me, I am a Priest of Justico, and a personal friend of Arch-Mage Brima."


----------



## deadestdai (Aug 31, 2005)

**This guy has amazing timing.  **

I.... Uhh.. The young warrior looks to his mount, not wanting to let go of her reins, yet knowing that the priest could be trusted. Afterall, he was a priest! She has a tendacy to bite if you turn away from her and are within her reach. And she doesn't like a blanket at night, you'll find a shredded rag if you leave one on her. Skarsus reluctantly handed over the reins and with a short nod of thanks to the priest, turned to look at the boat and prayed it wasn't too full of holes to make the crossing.


----------



## ferretguy (Aug 31, 2005)

You're a quick one to trust there Horse boy... Turnin' to the priest Jus' cuz ya show up with all fancy white clothes and such we're s'posed to trust our goods to ya?Taping his chin Then again...'tain' nothin o mine ya got, so lets be gettin across this water boyo's Biting his thumb at Zar he turns his back and looks to the boat.


----------



## taitzu52 (Aug 31, 2005)

Thromgril begins to turn slightly green as the impending fate of water travel becomes more pressing.  For a dwarf with an iron constitution, it seems rather odd that such a trivial thing would turn his stomach.  But, resigned to his fate, he grudgingly follows the group, giving the man in white robes a distrustful look as he passes.


----------



## DralonXitz (Sep 3, 2005)

As the five heroes pile into the boat, the man in the white robe smiles as he leads their horses and wagen off into the distance.  While the party sighs at the loss of their possessions, the old farmer unties the boat and pushes them off towards the island, grinning.

"Best of luck kids, you'll need it"

The party sails across the body of water for what seems like an eternity.  As the sun fades away and night overtakes it, the boat suddenly comes to a hard stop at the beach.  The group hops out and finds themselves on a sandy beach, with a flat road leading straight to the Tower of Daemoria ahead of them.


----------



## taitzu52 (Sep 3, 2005)

"Land!" yells Thromgril as he throws himself to the ground, embracing it like it were his own mother.  At length, he stands and dusts himself off, picking up his giant axe.  "Well, there's nothing for it."  and he heads down the road to the tower looming ahead of him.


----------



## Vendetta (Sep 4, 2005)

"Now that was interesting."  Zar comments off the cuff at the display of the dwarf coming at last to land and contemplating squirting him with water from one of his water skins.


----------



## deadestdai (Sep 4, 2005)

Skarsus vaults over the side of the boat and lands sprighly in the shallows with a splash. He retrieved his shield and scanned the immediate area, looking first for threats, and then concentrating more on details of terrain, etc.

**Search +0 if needed, Spot -1 !! ^_^ **


----------



## Vendetta (Sep 4, 2005)

Zar watches the human's display, wondering what it is about these other races that has them cut so melodramatically.  Zar signs inwardly and takes the gangplank off of the ship, strolling casually along until he steps onto the dock.


----------



## ferretguy (Sep 4, 2005)

Stepping off the boat,Ackalon smiles at Skarsus...I think there is some movement ahead captain....oh wait its just a dwarf..


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 6, 2005)

Derrik was at least slightly more used to crossing water than Thromgril, and his stomach didn't blanch at the thought or the actual act, but he remained firmly in the middle of the boat as it crossed nonetheless.  Upon the other side he stepped out, his heavy boots sinking into the soft earth near the waters edge, "let's be gettin' a move on.  I don't want ta' be stayin' in this foul place fer long."


----------



## DralonXitz (Sep 9, 2005)

As the five heroes gather themselves, Skarsus leads them down the dirt road.  It stretches a few miles, through a fair looking island.  Small hills, green grass, it was a rather tranquil place, save the monstrosity that lay before them.  A massive, black tower, with a red glow at the top.  A dreary feeling entered the hearts of the heroes, but it was quickly dispeled.

A short while later, Skarsus and his allies finally reached the entrance of the tower.  As they observe the massive, iron door, a loud creak is heard as a small being emerges from the shadow.  It was a halfling, with white skin and glowing red eyes.  

"Welcome friends, His Dark Majesty Daemoria awaits you inside.  Please, enter"  The halfling lets loose a cold smile as he turns around and leads them inside.


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 11, 2005)

"I don't mean to be worry'n ye lads, but this doesn't look like a friendly invitation.  Keep yerselves ready, I don' wanna be draggin' yer bodies back to yer families," Derrik says with a steely determination, his hand lingering on his hammer.  He follows the halfling, muttering a prayer to the forge to keep him alive.


----------



## ferretguy (Sep 11, 2005)

Oh come now Derrick, Laughs Ackalon, how threatening can a pale, red-eyed, politly speaking halfling be?
Of course he double checks the looseness of his weapon sheath...


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 11, 2005)

"As dangerous as a reckless no good half-elf," he replies bitterly, apparently he hasn't gotten over Ackalon killing the young boy.


----------



## deadestdai (Sep 11, 2005)

Watching the others go in, Skarsus is suddenly struck with fear. THis place reeked of foul majicks that set his nerves on edge. He hesitated at the threshold unsure if what they were doing was perhaps the correct course of action.


----------



## taitzu52 (Sep 12, 2005)

Thromgril eyes up the halfling as if the slightest wrong move would summon a giant axblade from nowhere, cleaving the small fellow asunder.  Then again, this is how Thromgril views anyone he just meets, a watchman, a barkeep, the poor urchin who sells him apples.  He's fairly equal in being ready to kill a stranger in a moment's notice, so this is not so different.  

He simply turns around, saying, "Hrrumph.  You a'coming, elf?  I figure this'd remind ye of home.  Har har har!!"  The creepy echoing of his laugh quickly shuts Thromgril up.


----------



## Vendetta (Sep 12, 2005)

Without pause, Zar replies, "Yes, actually, it does." he says and follows along without another word.


----------



## ferretguy (Sep 13, 2005)

> "As dangerous as a reckless no good half-elf," he replies bitterly, apparently he hasn't gotten over Ackalon killing the young boy.




Acting a wee bit taken aback, Ackalon replies, Oh come now Derrick, thoughts such as that can lead potential enemies to think we're not comrades in arms...reckless and no good...my my my...and Zar to my knowledge is a full blooded elf..


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 13, 2005)

Walking ahead of Ackalon, Derrik spins around sharply, his gauntleted fists clenched, "another comment like that and you will be short an arm or two, if killing a child leaves you with no qualms it would give me no qualms to do the same to you."  Turning about the dwarf continues walking.


----------



## ferretguy (Sep 14, 2005)

"Now Derrick, did I not go with you to the church to seek out proper restitution for the child? Ackalon states, And I was not firing all willy nilly about with my crossbow, just because the demon in our foe caused my arrow to slide past  my target and into a bystander, could that not be helped?


----------



## deadestdai (Sep 14, 2005)

Skarsus piped up with a frown. Ackalon, you made little show of regret for the incident. I for one would have been fraught with sadness and woe if I were the cause of such a terrible action. You should have known better than to engage in such a cowardly attack. Especially in such close quarters with innocent onlookers present.  Skarsus didn't care if Ackalon replied or not - he still wasn't sure why such a goodly and powerful wizard would put his trust in one such as this?


----------



## Vendetta (Sep 14, 2005)

"I still think the boy was that dark warrior's squire.  I think our roguish friend  may have done a service."  Zar says, noting that none of them knows the whole story of the boy.  Although, he thinks that it is more likely the boy was innocent than evil... but they still didn't *know*.


----------



## ferretguy (Sep 14, 2005)

Cowardly attack?!scoffed the half elf, I may not be a great _heroic_ up and coming fighter, who has ballads sung in his honor, but I do my best to get the job done.Shaking his head, While I do somewhat regret the death of this boy, perhaps it will show the other witnesses to this event not too gather closely when there is obviously a really nasty fight going on. That was one of the first lessons my mother tought me, 'tis too bad the childs mother didn't do the same. 'Sides perhaps Zar is right and he was the dark knights squire...no one did come or send for his parents when all the deeds were done.


----------



## taitzu52 (Sep 14, 2005)

Thromgril reacts in his usual way when those around him use a lot of words, by blinking and scratching himself.  But in this particular instance, his mind latches onto an opportunity, and like a betting man, keeps thinking, _Fight, fight fight!!!_


----------



## Vendetta (Sep 14, 2005)

"In fact,"  Begins the sea elf, "Had you not gone off half cocked to fight that brigand in the streets, the boy couldn't have been shot... so in a way, it is  your fault, young human."


----------



## taitzu52 (Sep 14, 2005)

No, not the betting man.....the selfish, dirty schoolboy, thinking, _fight, fight, fight!!!_  A grin crosses Thromgril's lips.


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 16, 2005)

Derrik ignores his companions, preferring to get on with the probably nasty or at the very least uncomfortable business ahead, the tower unsettled him, and his companions actions, or at least any of them with elvish blood, caused his knuckles to whiten with frustration.


----------



## ferretguy (Sep 16, 2005)

Feeling quite pleased with himself (and a little surpised with Zars comments) Ackalon smiles..So...all us standing here..wouldn't be polite to keep our host waiting would it Horseman? Hmm?


----------



## deadestdai (Sep 16, 2005)

Skarsus merely nodded toward the fast dissapearing halfling servant's back and made to follow. He severely wished he wasn't such a man of good character most times......


----------



## DralonXitz (Sep 17, 2005)

After the party calms down from their heated argument, Skarsus slowly leads them into the dark Tower.  As Ackalon, the 5th person, clears the doorway, the gates slam with a massive, THUD, and echo throughout the tower.  As soon as the doors shut, all light vanishes, and the heroes find themselves in complete darkness.

The heroes keep their ground as they stand, calm, when all of the sudden 50 red, glowing dots appear above them, across from each other, looking down.  They stare, coldly, beating down upon the heroes as the darkness continues to swell around them.  A cold rush of fear strikes through Derrik's heart, as he knows something evil lurks here...

Then, like an arrow piercing through a sheet of glass, a bright light eminates 20 feet in front of them, concealing inside of it a tall, white Human, clad in black and purple robes.  His handsome smile hides behind it a malicious cruelty as he grins and says, "My my my, Skarsus, you led them here better than I could have ever dreamed.  They do not call me Daemoria for nothing..."

The rest of the tower illuminates as well, revealing the red dots to be Dark Marksmen, clad in pure black cloaks, with ornate gothic crossbows all pointed at the party, no less than 9 crossbows at each head.


----------



## deadestdai (Sep 17, 2005)

_He know's my name? But how!?_ 

There was nowhere to escape, no place to escape the archer's aim.  Skarsus' hand itched to drag his sword from it's scabbard, but he knew that he'd end up a pin-cushion at best. The young warrior turned his face to Daemoria. "Daemoria for Nothing", Skarsus smirked. It seems you have us at your mercy.... In some circles, I'm sure this could be considered impolite? Afterall, you _did_ invite us in? Sweat dripped off of the boy's back as he spoke. He knew he was taking a great risk by teasing the man, but he hoped by doing so he could buy he and his friends extra time to react against this trap.


----------



## ferretguy (Sep 17, 2005)

Swallowing back his nervousness, and crossing his arms to hide his slightly shaking hands, Ackalon spits on the ground Ahh Horseman, he may be all powerfull and all that...and I'll agree impolite, but too me he's just all pomp and circumstance....hells,  the real Daymoola prob'ly that hafling that lead us in here. 'Sides if'n he was gunna kill us he would of done it already.


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 18, 2005)

Derrik glowers at the situation, such luck, "speak what ye want with us, or fill us full of bolts, but do it quick, these have worn my patience thin," he barks at the human clad in robes.  He glares at the crossbowmen, "what ye lookin' at?" _May the forge cinder the bolts and blades as they come,_ he prays to himself, readying to call upon his magics.


----------



## taitzu52 (Sep 19, 2005)

Again, these unusual things fill Thromgril's head.  What are they called again?  Oh yeah, thoughts!!  He wonders....._Who is this guy?  Why did we come here anyway?  How did we wind up here from Skyrum?  Can I take this bitch-boy out?_  Alas, he draws no conclusions (that would be _completely_ out of character).  So there, his only recourse is to lay a massive glob of spit on the clean stone floors, and growl at their most untrustworthy host.


----------



## Vendetta (Sep 19, 2005)

Zar looks around calmly as he plans what he'd have to do should things go terribly wrong...


----------



## DralonXitz (Sep 21, 2005)

deadestdai said:
			
		

> _He know's my name? But how!?_
> 
> There was nowhere to escape, no place to escape the archer's aim.  Skarsus' hand itched to drag his sword from it's scabbard, but he knew that he'd end up a pin-cushion at best. The young warrior turned his face to Daemoria. "Daemoria for Nothing", Skarsus smirked. It seems you have us at your mercy.... In some circles, I'm sure this could be considered impolite? Afterall, you _did_ invite us in? Sweat dripped off of the boy's back as he spoke. He knew he was taking a great risk by teasing the man, but he hoped by doing so he could buy he and his friends extra time to react against this trap.




Daemoria grinned at him, smiling slightly as the Mieran spoke.  

"Your cocky attitude amuses me, I would have expected this out of the Elf.", he says, coldly glaring at the heroes.

"However, make no mistake.  While I would prefer to take you alive, I have no qualms about murdering you all right here where you stand.  And as for you Cleric..", he motions his left hand to two archers, who both fire their bolts at Derrik.  The arrows scream through the air as they smash into his chest.

As the arrows collide with the dwarf, he glares at Skarsus again, this time with no grin, no smile, only a cold, murderous glare in his eyes.  

"Now Skarsus, I leave the call to you.  Surrender, or die..."


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 21, 2005)

Derrik shudders under the impressive force of the blows, but stands his ground as only a dwarf could.  He grabs the bolts and tears them from his body and tosses them clattering back to the feet of the crossbowmen, "don't give in lad, we'd be dead either way."


----------



## deadestdai (Sep 22, 2005)

Skarsus flinched as the bolts hit home into Derrik's chest. THe boy's cocky smile faltered along with his confidence and he knew that there really wasn't much he or his companions could do against such a shower of crossbow bolts. He hoped he was about to make the right decision. Then we surrender...


----------



## DralonXitz (Sep 22, 2005)

deadestdai said:
			
		

> Skarsus flinched as the bolts hit home into Derrik's chest. THe boy's cocky smile faltered along with his confidence and he knew that there really wasn't much he or his companions could do against such a shower of crossbow bolts. He hoped he was about to make the right decision. Then we surrender...




Daemoria grins and coldly says, "Wise choice Skarsus.  Men...".  A group of around 10 men slowly approach them, but as they do, Daemoria waves his hand through the air, waving some kind of trinket, and puts them all into a deep sleep.

Some time later, Skarsus awakes and finds himself, Derrik, Ackalon, and Thromgril all locked up together in some kind of cage, with Zar nowhere to be found.  Stripped of all their weapons, the men are defenseless.  Most of their armor and clothing is stripped away as well, except for Ackalon, who seems to be untouched.  It is a dark, murky place, with muddy floors, wet from the water seeping through the walls, surrounded by black, iron bars.  Two benches are against the back of the room, which appear to be some kind of rudimentary beds.  At the north side of the cage is a single gate, with a large padlock on it, and a fat, human guard sitting across the hall from their cage, eating an apple.  

As the Mieran awakes, the guard throws him the half-eaten apple core and laughs, as he begins to walk away.  The only thing that can be heard in this dungeon is the occasionally high pitched screams of some being, which peak and quickly fade away...


----------



## ferretguy (Sep 22, 2005)

Waking up from the magically induced slumber left Ackalon with that damned feeling of paranoia that always happened when waking up in a cell with all his limbs attached..._It's always worse when your enemies leave you alive instead of killin you when they have the chance, his mother used to always say..._  Even worse was that everyone was stripped down except for him...._That sorcerer new quite a bit about us, yet let me keep my equipment?...great...._


----------



## taitzu52 (Sep 22, 2005)

"Damn you, Skarsus!" Thromgril says as he scurries for the apple.  "I followed you in hopes of finding a warriors fate, not....not this!"  He looks at Ackalon, taking no action, "So are we just going to rot here?  Is that what 'da boyz in Skyrum wanted?"


----------



## ferretguy (Sep 23, 2005)

Rot here?  Ackalon shakes his head I'm quite sure I can get us out of here...but...that's prob'ly what that wizard wants...hells he left me with access to all my equipment...


----------



## taitzu52 (Sep 23, 2005)

"Good," says Tromgril.  "Don't mind me, I'll just rip the arms off the first thing we see and beat them to bloody death with it.  Make haste!"


----------



## ferretguy (Sep 24, 2005)

Well Thromgil..that'll be interesting to see..sighs Ackalon. He reaches into the recesses of his magically enhanced cloak and brings forth the new set of lockpicks and begins examining the lock to the cage and the surrounding areas for any trip wires or traps prior to attempting to pick the lock.

OOC: +8 search check, +13 Pick Locks...(forgot to add  +2 from the magical lock pics on my character sheet...)


----------



## DralonXitz (Sep 27, 2005)

ferretguy said:
			
		

> Well Thromgil..that'll be interesting to see..sighs Ackalon. He reaches into the recesses of his magically enhanced cloak and brings forth the new set of lockpicks and begins examining the lock to the cage and the surrounding areas for any trip wires or traps prior to attempting to pick the lock.
> 
> OOC: +8 search check, +13 Pick Locks...(forgot to add  +2 from the magical lock pics on my character sheet...)




As the four heroes sulk in the cell, Ackalon gets up and quietly walks over to the gate of the cell.  As he searces the area, all he can see is a few more empty cells, and a torch on the ceiling.  With no sign of the guard, he examines the padlock.  A fairly simple one, he pulls out one of his magical lock picks and slides it in, popping it in seconds.  As he pulls off the lock, the door swings open, making a loud clanging sound as it hits the cage.


----------



## ferretguy (Sep 28, 2005)

Well, Gentlemen....it seems we have our way out as requested by our dwarven friend..


----------



## taitzu52 (Sep 28, 2005)

"Roight!" says Thromgril as he stomps out of the cage.  Being nearly naked now (his massive belly covering any unmentionables), he feels an animal urge take over him as he begins to move through the shadows, clinging the walls, looking for some sort of exit.  Or some poor guard to take his aggressions out upon.


----------



## deadestdai (Sep 28, 2005)

Skarsus frowns at the idea that they have been able to get out of their prison cell so easily. Keep your eyes open, this is all far too easy.\ He mumbles as he moves to step out into the corridor.


----------



## ferretguy (Sep 29, 2005)

OOC: just to clarify...I have all my equipment?


----------



## taitzu52 (Sep 29, 2005)

OOC- Yeah, gimme a weapon!


----------



## ferretguy (Sep 30, 2005)

Hells dwarf, if'n your so ready to kell som'tin..at least have a sword...As he takes his well crafted (but not magical...)short sword and tosses it over to the dwarf,Whereas your breath may kill a man...prob wont do much to whatever made that sound a bit ago...


----------



## taitzu52 (Sep 30, 2005)

Thromgril catches the sword, saying, "Har!  Me secret weapons are no longer a secret."  The scantily clad dwarf continues to stalk the corridor.  His long moustache and jowl hair the only things left to cover his otherwise hirsute, and nekid body.  Ready to pounce on anything that didn't arrive in the boat with him, he again, looks for an exit.


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 1, 2005)

"By the forge..." Derrik mutters under his breath, this whole thing unnerved him, although at least Ackalon got them out of the cell, he'd have to thank him for it after this was over, at least grudgingly.  However, his thoughts lingered more on where the elf was, this Daemoria was surely pushing the elf in the wrong directions.

"We should find our equipment before anything else," the dwarf comments, unused to being outside of his armor and without his hammer.


----------



## DralonXitz (Oct 5, 2005)

As the door opened, Ackalon led his three allies out of the cell.  At the suggestion of Derrik, they began searching for the lost equipment.  In the dank dungeon, there are a few cages similar to the one the heroes were just locked in.  As the party searches, Skarsus spots two doors, one marked with a long streak of blood down the base of it.  The one on the left remains completly plain, except for a set of keys stuck into the door.  

On further examination, Ackalon notices a halfling passed out in the shadows next to it, carrying a quiver and a belt in his arms.  It seems he was headed for the nearby door, but the whiskey's effects took their toll before he arrived...


----------



## ferretguy (Oct 5, 2005)

Moving a little closer to the haflings unconsious body, Ackalon checks it over..._Things are a bit toooo convienent me thinks..._. Then he relieves the quiver and belt from the hafling...


----------



## taitzu52 (Oct 5, 2005)

"'Dat belt look f'miliar, Derrik?" asks Thromgril, knowing damn well that it isn't his own, and hoping that their healer will be equipped soon, so he can get to the killing.  He puts one of his meaty fingers behind the keyring, and lets the keys fall one by one with a jingle as he runs across them.  "Well, lad.  Ye gonna 'ave a look see?  Or'v I gots'ta do it?"


----------



## deadestdai (Oct 6, 2005)

Meanwhile, Skarsus puts his ear to the door where the blood comes from to get an idea of what may be inside. 

*Listen -1*


----------



## DralonXitz (Oct 8, 2005)

deadestdai said:
			
		

> Meanwhile, Skarsus puts his ear to the door where the blood comes from to get an idea of what may be inside.
> 
> *Listen -1*




As Skarsus approaches the door, he places his ear against the door with the streak of blood.  From the inside, he hears an occasional screaming, which then quickly dies down.  A few seconds later, a maniacal laughter is heard right before the screaming, and Skarsus thinks he might even be hearing a crackling of some kind...


----------



## deadestdai (Oct 15, 2005)

Raising a hand to gesture silence to the group, Skarsus waves Ackalon over and whispers, _Can you check if this door is locked and if it is, get it open? It sounds like someone is being tortured inside. If this is the case, then I intend to free them - they could be of great help to our effort to get out of here._


----------



## ferretguy (Oct 15, 2005)

Walkin' over to the door, Ackalon takes a quick look and tries the door see if it easily opens...if not, he takes out his picks and goes to work...(+13 open locks....) Jes' gimme a minna _Boss_.....


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 20, 2005)

Derrik checks out the halfling briefly, and then the items it was carrying.


----------



## DralonXitz (Oct 21, 2005)

Ackalon quietly steps to the door and begins to pick, taking down the various protections this lock has.  More complicated than he expected, but after a few tries, the lock disengages and the door quietly opens.  As Ackalons eyes take in the inside, he is horrified by the sight.

A few feet inside, Zar is strapped against a wall, his clothes torn to shreads, covered in scars and burns.  His arms chained to the ceilings, the halfling from earlier screams at the Elf, *"Why are you here!!! You will tell me, or you will die!  This has gone on long enough, quit hiding the truth Sea-Elf!"*

The halfling pulls his hands together and begins to conjure up another spell, a ball of fire slowly taking shape in his palms.


----------



## ferretguy (Oct 21, 2005)

_Damn this!_ Ackalon thinks to himself. Grabbing his crossbow he brings it to bear on the hafling and takes a shot, hoping to at least disrupt the spell...

+8 to hit 1d8+1 (+3d6 sneak....)
OOC: prob a trap...but would be his first reaction...besides whats the worst that can happen?? shoot Zar by accident??....


----------



## Vendetta (Oct 21, 2005)

ferretguy said:
			
		

> besides whats the worst that can happen?? shoot Zar by accident??....



Knowing Ak's aim, Zar's as good as dead... child killer


----------



## ferretguy (Oct 22, 2005)

oh come on now...one bolt couldn't possibly kill a great sea elf mage.....severly wound yes....


----------



## deadestdai (Oct 22, 2005)

*I hear sea elves have three testicles, so hitting one of those won't hurt him too much and bring him back in line with the rest of us "normal" folks*

Seeing the halfling torturing Zar, Skarsus waits for Ackalon's shot to hit it's mark before he rushes in to grab the halfling tormentor and physically restrain him for questioning of his own.


----------



## DralonXitz (Oct 23, 2005)

Ackalon grips his crossbow and begins setting his sight, trying to aim as dead for the Halfling as he possibly can.  _"I won't screw up again..._, He continually thinks to himself as he perfects his aim.  His heartbeat seems to dissapear, the smell of the dungeon, the sound of the screams, all vanish as his concentration pours into that one click of the trigger.  Then, as if Justico's Hammer itself smashed into the earth, he let loose a bolt, which screamed through the air like a Valkarie.  With the force of a sledgehammer, it smashes through the Halfling's skull, shattering it apart and dropping him to the floor.

But as the halfling falls, Ackalon and the others hear the sound of approaching footsteps coming from the Dungeon staircase...


----------



## deadestdai (Oct 23, 2005)

The young warrior darts over to Zar and attempts to free him from his restraints, supporting the weakened elf, should he require the aid. Looks like you had more fun than us Sir Elf.  He offers, trying to keep a cheery face through the  horrid scene.


----------



## ferretguy (Oct 27, 2005)

Come on horseman...we's got companybreaths the rogue, as he loads another bolt.


----------



## Vendetta (Oct 27, 2005)

bleery eyed and obviously weak, the elf accepts the paladin's aid with only a parched, agonized whisper,  "thank you."


----------



## deadestdai (Oct 27, 2005)

Skarsus looks to the dwarven cleric. Our serrated-tongue'd elven companion is in need of your skills as a healer. I need to get out there to be ready to hold back whoever or whatever is coming this way. With that, Skarsus makes his way out to the coridor to see who is coming.


----------



## DralonXitz (Oct 29, 2005)

deadestdai said:
			
		

> Skarsus looks to the dwarven cleric. Our serrated-tongue'd elven companion is in need of your skills as a healer. I need to get out there to be ready to hold back whoever or whatever is coming this way. With that, Skarsus makes his way out to the coridor to see who is coming.




As Skarus leaps up and runs across the room, he peeks his head out and sees Daemoria, accompanied by two human acolytes, all with a very grim and dark look on their faces.


----------



## taitzu52 (Nov 1, 2005)

Thromgril jogs along after Skarsus to see what Skarsus has found in the corridor.

(OOC- Sorry, I've been out of the loop!  I'd charge the bastard with the short sword, but that would be too....meta.)


----------



## deadestdai (Nov 1, 2005)

Hearing the dwafr's footfalls behind him, Skarsus gestures to him pointing to the corridor then showing three fingers to indicate the three enemy and whispers, _Charge them on three..... _ Holds up one finger, then two then three and starts to race out of the room straight at the trio.


----------



## taitzu52 (Nov 1, 2005)

"Roight!" snarls Thromgril, "I'll go f'the wizard, and you...go f'the wizard."  Thromgril contains himself as he charges the foul sorcerer on three, short sword a'wailin'.


----------



## ferretguy (Nov 2, 2005)

Keeping one eye one the door that the horseman and ragin' dwarf went, and the other on the cleric and the mage, Ackalon states Come on Derrick, lets get this mage on his feet before more of these guys get here..


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 2, 2005)

Derrik intones a single ringing tone, as if a hammer had strung a blade of steel, and the air seems to grow warm as he lowers his hands onto the elf, "upon the anvil, these blows forge the shattered remnants into a whole."  His hands grow hot upon the elf, for a moment as if stuck by a piece of red-hot iron and then it cools and his wounds are mended.









*OOC:*


Sacrifice delay poison for a cure moderate wounds, 2d8+6 hp


----------



## DralonXitz (Nov 10, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Derrik intones a single ringing tone, as if a hammer had strung a blade of steel, and the air seems to grow warm as he lowers his hands onto the elf, "upon the anvil, these blows forge the shattered remnants into a whole."  His hands grow hot upon the elf, for a moment as if stuck by a piece of red-hot iron and then it cools and his wounds are mended.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Derrik raises his hands, and the warm energies fill the Sea-Elves bodies, restoring his Health, and rejuvenating the life of the Elf.  Giving a smile, the warriors prepare for battle, as they charge the approaching wizards.  As Daemoria and his men turn the corner, they see the approaching Human, and jump back, startled as the men approach.


----------



## deadestdai (Nov 18, 2005)

Skarsus continue's his charge at the wizard and his cronies, uncannily silent and looking all the more deadly without his armour and shield.


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 19, 2005)

Derrik begins another incantation, this time to silence his enemies.









*OOC:*


Cast Silence targetted in the air next to Daemoria.  No saves involved.  Silence in a 20 ft. radius emanation from that point.


----------



## taitzu52 (Nov 22, 2005)

Following the warrior's lead, Thromgril growls as he charges full on at he wizard, short sword swinging wildly.


----------



## Vendetta (Dec 14, 2005)

((uh oh... I hope you were not waiting on me, I wanted to see what was going on before the sea elf unleashed his violent but limited arsinal of magic))


----------

